# NF Giveaway's Thread V2



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2009)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V2*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you post and its not taking stuff or giving stuff your post will be deleted. I dont care if you ask for certain avies but dont sit there every time you post saying do you have this and do you have that. Its a giveaways thread and you get whatever it is the people giveaway. Want something specific then go to a request shop. Several of them will search images for you. 

3. You must wait 24 hours meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. If this goes well and people listen i may set the time limit to 12 hours.

4. If some takes a item and hasnt used it within 48 hours then your free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you quote the post and only have the avies you are taking in that post to stop any type of mix ups people might have instead of quoting the whole post and saying im taking that one avie when there are 10 avies in the post.

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didnt make it then you shouldnt be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban and sometimes a perm ban.

7. If you dont quote just what your taking then your whole post will get deleted. So you might want to learn to quote things and subtract from what your quoting.

8. If you get to many posts deleted from spamming the thread after we have told you to stop spamming then we will start section banning those who keep spamming from that section. This is so those who do follow the rules do not get punished as well. Keep getting section banned then you will end up with a perm section banned. Yes i got permission from admin to start doing this.  

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping ​


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 26, 2009)

Just rep plz I need my daily dose of CP weed

Deja vu


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> People with low connection speeds have a hard time with a thread full of images and the time it takes them to load.



I thought images load regardless of spoiler tags?


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope, they only start loading when I open them.


----------



## GlazedIce (Sep 26, 2009)

Yay new thread!

Btw, me wants. ^^



Kenneth said:


> Just rep plz I need my daily dose of CP weed
> 
> Deja vu



Repping. No cred? Will cred anyway. :X


----------



## Sunako (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine  .


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I thought images load regardless of spoiler tags?



As Kenneth has said they load after the spoiler tag is clicked.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2009)

rep~ :3


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Just rep plz I need my daily dose of CP weed
> 
> Deja vu


Can I have the stock of the nine-tailed Naruto ? And taking Nine-Tailed Naruto Set. Will rep after 24 hour.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## -Shen- (Sep 26, 2009)

Thx alot for the stock. Your the best when it comes to Naruto Ava and Sig


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2009)

Just re-posting my untaken stuff from the old thread..



rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## E (Sep 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Just rep plz I need my daily dose of* CP *



*reported to the feds for paedophillia*


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 26, 2009)

Requoting remaining ones and wants to be on the first page of an epic thread  



rep or cred is fine.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 26, 2009)

Here some avies and sigs. Rep required, cred is optional.






*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Mozu (Sep 26, 2009)

vocaloids~ 



sig

*Spoiler*: __ 









rep, credit optional


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 26, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> vocaloids~
> 
> 
> rep, credit optional



I'll have this one please. it makes me think of Ren (Mish)


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2009)

Any Belphegor or Hibari Sets going? .


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 26, 2009)

^ Anyone got any  KHR sets/avs  in general?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> rep or cred is fine.



taking.

so nice, nomore can some retards reserve stuff


----------



## Kairi (Sep 26, 2009)

rep babies, credit is option


----------



## stardust (Sep 26, 2009)

Rep is a must, no need to credit~.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Rep is a must, no need to credit~.


 Taking,will rep when I can.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 26, 2009)

Kairi said:


> rep babies, credit is option



taking this <3


----------



## Monark (Sep 26, 2009)

(repost of last two avies on previous giveaway thread)-



again, rep and cred if you take one. thanks.


edit: also, just to help with loading time in this thread. I would suggest that signatures be disabled here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## chauronity (Sep 26, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Rep is a must, no need to credit~.


----------



## yes (Sep 26, 2009)

posting the ones from the other thread~



*Spoiler*: __ 








credit, rep is not necessary <333


----------



## yes (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








credit only, rep is appreciated but not necessary


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 26, 2009)

taking <3.


----------



## stardust (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Revy and chauronity, remember to rep! :3







Rep is a must, credit not so much~.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll take this.  Will rep you when I can~


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> As Kenneth has said they load after the spoiler tag is clicked.



Must be different for you then, by the time I click spoilers the avatars are already loading/half-loaded/loaded, and my internet connection is low end so it can't be an instantaneous thing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Must be different for you then, by the time I click spoilers the avatars are already loading/half-loaded/loaded, and my internet connection is low end so it can't be an instantaneous thing.



Thats how it is for a lot of people. Also my connection is fast and fine. Im thinking of those who have worse connections. Anyhow lets stop spamming the thread thanks.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> vocaloids~
> 
> 
> sig
> ...


mine....


----------



## Sake (Sep 26, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Thanks Revy and chauronity, remember to rep! :3
> 
> 
> 
> Rep is a must, credit not so much~.



Mine, will rep and cred~


----------



## Izumi (Sep 26, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rep is a must, no need to credit~.



Taking~

Damn I missed the first page. 
Well cool new thread is cool anyway.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 26, 2009)

Same as I said before, rep and cred is optional.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 26, 2009)

taking  will rep & cred


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2009)

*asia powaaahhh*



rep, cred is optional. :3


----------



## Sine (Sep 27, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2009)

do want


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep, cred is optional. :3



omg, taking Kurenai. <333

That is one awesome avatar.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 27, 2009)

Cristal said:


> credit only, rep is appreciated but not necessary



This is mine now


----------



## Zach (Sep 27, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep, cred is optional. :3



Taking Itachi


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 27, 2009)

Rep please, credit is always optional


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2009)

Just rep if anyone likes them.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep please, credit is always optional


taking .also requesting for stock .


----------



## Skylit (Sep 27, 2009)

Taking. 

Will rep and cred.

stock, btw?


----------



## Monark (Sep 27, 2009)

last one is a piece of s***. cred/rep por favor.


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2009)

rep and credit ~


----------



## Mish (Sep 27, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit ~



Taking this :>


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2009)

MONARK said:


> last one is a piece of s***. cred/rep por favor.



I'll be taking this <3.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rep/Cred<3*





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uffie (Sep 27, 2009)

It was hard to pick one but Ulqui won out, taking this


----------



## Sunako (Sep 27, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2009)

Belphegor or Hibari anyone?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 27, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit ~



this is mine <3


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep



taking zack


----------



## Fuse (Sep 27, 2009)

Rep required.


----------



## Lust (Sep 27, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep



Sasuke pek    Thanks~


----------



## Pad Frank (Sep 27, 2009)

No Boa in the new thread ?


----------



## Monark (Sep 27, 2009)

do it.


----------



## αce (Sep 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep please, credit is always optional



Taking Obito


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 27, 2009)

rep, credit optional BRRRRRRRRRROTHERRRRR


----------



## E (Sep 27, 2009)

blehh


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Just re-posting my untaken stuff from the old thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taken these two.



Aphrodite said:


> *~ Rules for those who are taking avies and signatures from the thread ~*​1. You may not grab *no more then two avies*


That means I can take two avs


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

why you guys take all of shiner's avies fo??! 




rep is necessary, some still owe me 
cred it optional


----------



## Emily (Sep 28, 2009)

Starr said:


> why you guys take all of shiner's avies fo??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauce is mine.


----------



## On and On (Sep 28, 2009)

ganking Shinji


----------



## Alice (Sep 28, 2009)

rep and cred <3


----------



## Emily (Sep 28, 2009)

rep and cred both optional.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

Starr said:


> why you guys take all of shiner's avies fo??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking Neji and Ritsuka. (the last 2) Will rep twice after 24 hours and will credit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2009)

Even with spoiler tags the thread loads kinda slow.. oh well Zaru was right it doesnt stop the thread with load time so i am removing that rule. Figured it would help some of you so sorry it didnt.   

However i loved how all of you followed that rule and how all of you are following all the rules and i just wanted to say nice job to you all. Your all doing so great.   <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there any good Kakashi avatars? I'll rep x2 anyone that gets me a good Kakashi avatar.


----------



## Pad Frank (Sep 28, 2009)

Emily said:


> rep and cred both optional.



Are you guys okay if i take Boa's ava? :WOW


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Emily said:


> rep and cred both optional.



I'll be taking this one <3.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

I am sorry, I will have to give the Ritsuka one up. :sweat So if anyone wanted it, go ahead and take it.


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

@applechan.. go ahead and keep both. just one rep would be fine


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 28, 2009)

Emily said:


> rep and cred both optional.


taking           .


----------



## Higawa (Sep 28, 2009)

Some KHR avas

Rep pls!

Cred if you like


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2009)

GONE IN A BLINK. .


----------



## Mαri (Sep 28, 2009)

Taking for a friend . (Alexandritee )

Am I allowed to do that?


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 28, 2009)

^ Hoshi-... Mari? 

You better say it's mine 

edit; OH MARI YOU KINOW ILU NAO K?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2009)

You was lucky I didnt take both Alex .


----------



## Mαri (Sep 28, 2009)

.

Your welcome, Alex .


----------



## Higawa (Sep 28, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> GONE IN A BLINK. .



Of course 

you get premium service^^ 


Alexandritee said:


> ^ Hoshi-... Mari?
> 
> You better say it's mine
> 
> edit; OH MARI YOU KINOW ILU NAO K?



Kelsey said your really nice so have fun with the Ava


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 28, 2009)

^ Aw thats sweet, thank you<3



Kelsey♥ said:


> You was lucky I didnt take both Alex .



Even if you had, I'd have swiped Gokudera  But i has Hibari nao, so 



Mariko-Chan said:


> .
> 
> Your welcome, Alex .



i luff you. +repz for you and the maker of the av.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

Starr said:


> @applechan.. go ahead and keep both. just one rep would be fine



No it's not that.  I already have one set and haven't used it for long, going to get another soon, and I just might forget the Ritsuka avy.  Plus, I don't like keeping an avatar for just 24 hours, or is it possible for me to take it, use it within the 48 hours, and get to keep it?


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> taking           .



if you never use Suigetsu ava, in 48hrs - it's mine .


----------



## Uffie (Sep 28, 2009)

random leftovers


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2009)

do want


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random leftovers



Taking SasuNaru


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _some sets_ 















rep&cred


----------



## Zach (Sep 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred <3



Taking Ed and Al.


----------



## Sima (Sep 28, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random leftovers



Mine      <3


----------



## Nami (Sep 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _some sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be taking this set.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me know if anyone has a good Phantom Requiem for the Phantom or Shikabane Hime set. 

Thanks in advance. :]


----------



## 305 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random leftovers



taking <333


----------



## Izumi (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2009)

kettel said:


> [/SPOILER]



Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei pek Taken <3

Can I have the stock please?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2009)

First time doing some avatars...



rep please <3 credit appreciated but not necessary


----------



## Sunako (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone has sum Gaara sigs?


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2009)

Someone wanted Gaara!

Here ya go


----------



## Sunako (Sep 29, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Someone wanted Gaara!
> 
> Here ya go



  .Taking both , will rep 2 times~


----------



## Mish (Sep 29, 2009)

Notify me if anyone has good Zelda or furry sets/avys.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 29, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit ~


Cute  .

Taking~


----------



## Yush (Sep 30, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _some sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Is it okay if I take this even if I can't even use it yet? Ya know, for the future. 
_


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2009)

random avies


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2009)

Just rep                             .


----------



## Sake (Sep 30, 2009)

Rep plz, cred not necessary :3


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 30, 2009)

Hustler said:


> Just rep                             .



Taking Omoi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 30, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep plz~



Taking this.


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2009)

shop leftovers 
rep & cred ;<


----------



## VoDe (Sep 30, 2009)

Rep, if you want.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 30, 2009)

*rep+cred*


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 30, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep plz, cred not necessary :3



thanks tiffy-kins


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ; 


Just rep if you're going to use them.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2009)

What manga is this guy from?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 30, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep plz, cred not necessary :3



Is that one taken?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> What manga is this guy from?



I don't know, actually.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 30, 2009)

^

It looks like Sha Gojyo from Saiyuki.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 30, 2009)

rep/cred, i don't care tbh.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 30, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> ^
> 
> It looks like Sha Gojyo from Saiyuki.



It's actually Badou from the manga DOGS....


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2009)

*Rep+Credit*


----------



## Mozu (Sep 30, 2009)

Suzie said:


> It's actually Badou from the manga DOGS....



they could be twins with the exception of the eyepatch


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 30, 2009)

Hustler said:


> Just rep                             .





Kairi said:


> rep/cred, i don't care tbh.


taaking           .


----------



## Kiki (Sep 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Set_ 











*Spoiler*: _Naruto Set_ 











Rep and Cred please.


----------



## NarutardKK (Sep 30, 2009)

Alice said:


> random avies



I want this.


----------



## Bakanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Itachi-sama!! I'll take it, will rep and credit!


----------



## Mai (Oct 1, 2009)

Suzie said:


> *rep+cred*



mines


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, i'm taking, reps incoming.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2009)

Suzie said:


> It's actually Badou from the manga DOGS....



Thanks    .


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> Just rep if you're going to use them.



Awesome

Taking all. Will rep for each one.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Awesome
> 
> Taking all. Will rep for each one.





> ~ Rules for those who are taking avies and signatures from the thread ~
> 1. You may not grab no more then two avies or one set in a 24 hour period. If you do whatever you grab over that will be deleted from your post for someone else to grab. Warnings will also be handed out.




May want to space taking those out over 2 days.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Awesome
> 
> Taking all. Will rep for each one.



*Your only allowed to take two avies in 24 hours.. read the rules so the last one was removed.*


----------



## Mαri (Oct 1, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit ~



I'll take this one too from the same batch I guess  .

Another rep comin your way soon~  .


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2009)

^  it's called Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 




Dizzy Kitten said:


> Just re-posting my untaken stuff from the old thread..
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional~


i'll take sasuke...


----------



## Innocence (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking for some good 150x200 avatars


----------



## Kairi (Oct 1, 2009)

Rep and Cred is optional.


----------



## 2ne6 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Rep and Cred is optional.



Taking... thankies


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

taking.. thank you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Alice (Oct 2, 2009)

rep and cred if taking ;3


----------



## Izumi (Oct 2, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred if taking ;3



forgive my ignorance, but is this from an anime?
if yes, please state so.


----------



## Sake (Oct 2, 2009)

Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


 Taking. will rep when I can.


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



I want dis thanks 

You will get your rep as soon as it lets me


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3




Mine.


----------



## Nami (Oct 2, 2009)

Taking    .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2009)

Rep me, credit the Aquatic Shop


----------



## Izumi (Oct 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rep me, credit the Aquatic Shop



Mine mine mine mine.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rep me, credit the Aquatic Shop




Mine .


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred if taking ;3



Taking


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2009)

*rep / credit *


----------



## Sake (Oct 3, 2009)

Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

Made a couple avies


----------



## Alice (Oct 3, 2009)

lulz, rep and cred


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



I'll be taking Gaga.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> lulz, rep and cred





Hiroko said:


> vocaloids~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking. will rep when I can.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 3, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



Taking *rep*


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> lulz, rep and cred



Taking plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alice (Oct 3, 2009)

rep if taking ~


----------



## Sake (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> lulz, rep and cred



Mine               <3


----------



## Mαri (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> lulz, rep and cred



Taking  .

Rep and cred~


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~



taking *reps*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~




mineeeeeeeee


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

Are there any good Minato and Kakashi avatars here?


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone got any Hitman Reborn avs/sets?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 3, 2009)

Rep only.


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 3, 2009)

Darkness Pill said:


> Rep only.



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

Darkness Pill said:


> Rep only.



Eye Spy with my little eye, something beginning with Yamamoto  Stole .

*EDIT:* Can I have the stock to this? I love the pic a lot


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 3, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Eye Spy with my little eye, something beginning with Yamamoto  Stole .
> 
> *EDIT:* Can I have the stock to this? I love the pic a lot




*Spoiler*: __ 



this


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Darkness <3


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 4, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Mai (Oct 4, 2009)

That looks familiar~ 

taking


----------



## Alice (Oct 4, 2009)

rep if taking
cred is optional :3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone have any Halo avies?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Ryan (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks really great. Taking this.


----------



## On and On (Oct 4, 2009)

:ho, mine

/10char


----------



## Monark (Oct 4, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## Muse (Oct 4, 2009)

Monark said:


> rep and cred



taking thanks....rep asap


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2009)

+rep, cred is optional

if you don't rep, then you don't take. thats if you don't plan to rep at all.


----------



## April (Oct 4, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;



Taking these two. Will rep twice. What anime is it from, btw?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 4, 2009)

First one is Pit from Kid Icarus and second one is Setsuna from Gundam 00


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 4, 2009)

~M~ said:


> First one is Pit from Kid Icarus and second one is Setsuna from Gundam 00



I thought the one with the cow suit was lambo from hitman reborn...


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope. It's setsuna, the guy pulling on his hood is Graham.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 4, 2009)

so taking <3


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 4, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Mine.



It has been 48 hours and no use Mine


----------



## Zach (Oct 4, 2009)

Taking Kakashi            .


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 4, 2009)

Any Saint Seiya avys?

Especial Capricorn Shura.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



taking kenshin, will rep in a bit <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 5, 2009)

Lulu 

Taking +rep


----------



## Sunako (Oct 5, 2009)

Taking Gaara


----------



## Laurens (Oct 5, 2009)

rep and credit are optional but highly appreciated


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol, first post in the thread + subscribing :}

SotW contest sig


rep&cred&link to my profile/shop 

​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Lol, first post in the thread + subscribing :}
> 
> SotW contest sig
> 
> ...



Shit yes.

Taking will rep+cred+plus provide link to your shop.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 5, 2009)

Taking Miku (first one)

thanks~


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 5, 2009)

Welp, rep and credit please (credit can be given in any way, location, user title, sig...)

If you want the avatar to be a Sasuke/both avatar just VM me or something or tell me this in your rep message


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Shit yes.
> 
> Taking will rep+cred+plus provide link to your shop.














rep&cred&link to my profile/shop​


----------



## Ito (Oct 5, 2009)

Any cool Itachi avatars?


----------



## Laurens (Oct 5, 2009)

Nopins said:


> Any cool Itachi avatars?



yay



credit and rep iare highly appriciated if you use this one


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 5, 2009)

Nopins said:


> Any cool Itachi avatars?





Agovernment said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> credit and rep iare highly appriciated if you use this one


----------



## Laurens (Oct 5, 2009)

Kenneth said:


>



man, that was a little mistake 
i fixed it at any rate 

btw i love your avatar !


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep&cred&link to my profile/shop​



Sexy Sexy Sexy pek Taken <333


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2009)

token


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## Mozu (Oct 5, 2009)

will credit when i use 

what is she from please?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Mine mine mine. 

*edit; *can you fix that white stuff, please?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no idea. I found it on Pixiv


----------



## Mozu (Oct 5, 2009)

random catgirl. understood.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2009)

;  ;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2009)

Rep/cred


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2009)

Hibari/Axis Power Hetalia (Preferably Japan or England) Sets/Avas?


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Agreed. Moar Hetalia, or Hitman Reborn?


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 6, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Hibari/Axis Power Hetalia (Preferably Japan or England) Sets/Avas?



But of course


And a set I don´t use anymore:


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2009)

AMG . Taken pek


----------



## Rampage (Oct 6, 2009)

any good itachi or bleach avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> +rep, cred is optional
> 
> if you don't rep, then you don't take. thats if you don't plan to rep at all.


taking.will rep you .


----------



## Mai (Oct 7, 2009)

Hetalia set

*Spoiler*: __ 





pm me if you want an avatar out of this aside from US and JP~~







rep/cred


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2009)

rep if taking
cred is optional ~


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 7, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~


 Taking,will rep laterz.


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _A LOT_ 







lulz, they occupy space in my local disk c 
rep and credit


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 7, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _A LOT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine  Will use tomorrow<3 Will rep after spread.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Welp, rep and credit please (credit can be given in any way, location, user title, sig...)
> 
> If you want the avatar to be a Sasuke/both avatar just VM me or something or tell me this in your rep message



taking thanks


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2009)

Mιch said:


>



mhm, taking 

idk who this is, or what it's from (what anime/manga is izumi from? someone fill me in ), but it's nifty


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 7, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



Imma taking Prussia, please.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 7, 2009)

^That?s UK, Diarrhea


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



pek Take <3


----------



## Yumi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Can I take these two pleaseeeeeee*


----------



## Rampage (Oct 7, 2009)

itachi, or bleach avatars?


----------



## Mαri (Oct 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Taking~  .


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 7, 2009)

Ally said:


> ^That´s UK, Diarrhea



What the- 
UK doesn't have red eyes, you're lying. 


*EDIT: *Argh, I missed the frikking eyebrows.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 7, 2009)

rep/credit


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 7, 2009)

^ I'll take that set.

Rep+Cred on the way.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2009)

mine <3


----------



## Mozu (Oct 7, 2009)

I was in Evangelion mood, so I made avis from some of my favorite stock. 



rep and cred


rep/cred optional


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I was in Evangelion mood, so I made avis from some of my favorite stock.
> 
> rep and cred


taking <3

can i have the original stock? i wanna make a matching sig.. it's ok if you don't wan to/have it.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 7, 2009)

Rep if you don't mind, cred is optional. I might be giving away my current avatar in a little bit.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 7, 2009)

Was practicing with textures.

Rep if using please. No cred needed.



Anyone who makes avatars, I am kind of new to it, so any advice would be awesome. PM if you have advice. 

Made a Hetalia Sig:


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 8, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



Lovely  I'll probably rotate it 90? like the stock :3


----------



## Morphine (Oct 8, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;




rep and cred on the way


----------



## fabre (Oct 8, 2009)

Ava 200*200 







Anyone Need 150*150 tell me 

Rep & crd plz


----------



## On and On (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiroko said:


>



Kawuro is miiiiine


----------



## Sima (Oct 8, 2009)

fabre said:


> Ava 200*200
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna let you know that know one can exceed 150x150 so those are kinda useless.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 8, 2009)

Sima said:


> I'm just gonna let you know that know one can exceed 150x150 so those are kinda useless.



You can win a 150x180 or 150x200 avatar 

Or go to a forum with 200x200 avatars


----------



## Alice (Oct 8, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## Cloud (Oct 8, 2009)

Taking. What series is this from btw?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 8, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Rep if you don't mind, cred is optional. I might be giving away my current avatar in a little bit.





Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~


taking! thanks reping both


----------



## Pixie (Oct 8, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## sworder (Oct 8, 2009)

Mineee


----------



## Kiki (Oct 8, 2009)

Rep please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2009)

rep me ; credit is an option


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Taking. What series is this from btw?



Axis Powers Hetalia


----------



## Sunako (Oct 9, 2009)

I wants this. & stock pliz if you has  <3


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



miine.


----------



## fabre (Oct 9, 2009)

Sima said:


> I'm just gonna let you know that know one can exceed 150x150 so those are kinda useless.



i know that but if you take it you can resize it !!!!

and when i make them 150x150 i think they small !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so i make them 200x200

______________________________

ok this is 150x150 <<<< i'll make all my avas in htis size ;>







rep plz ,,,,,,, cred is optional but it will be nice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 9, 2009)

*RedGreenBlue*



experimenting; rep if taking


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2009)

rep me ; credit is an option


----------



## Mαri (Oct 9, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> experimenting; rep if taking



OMG .

Taking!

Rep!


----------



## Kiki (Oct 9, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> I wants this. & stock pliz if you has  <3



Here you are.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> experimenting; rep if taking


 taking.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 9, 2009)

damn in the wrong thread thanks hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2009)

One) this is the give away thread, not a request thread

two) your first link doesn't work


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> rep me ; credit is an option



omg, mineeeee


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


taking  :B


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2009)

Badou Ava's Anyone?


----------



## Kirabi (Oct 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



I think I'll take that


----------



## Emily (Oct 10, 2009)

Please rep if taking, cred optional.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 10, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Badou Ava's Anyone?




here you go


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> here you go



Gorgeous, thanks pek


----------



## Morphine (Oct 10, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, cred optional.



taking those <3


----------



## Mαri (Oct 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



I'll take this one, since nobodies taken it yet  .

Repzers >:3 .


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2009)

CG yay !

rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## pfft (Oct 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> CG yay !
> 
> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



i am taking  lelouch actually


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

Rep + Credit if taking


----------



## Mish (Oct 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> CG yay !
> 
> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



taking


----------



## Monark (Oct 10, 2009)

rep and cred plox


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2009)

Taking. **


----------



## Izumi (Oct 11, 2009)

Monark said:


> rep and cred plox



Nice. Taking. :3


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Moar Hitman Reborn anyone? Especially Belphegor?


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

Some cosplay

rep if taking :3


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

Alice said:


> Some cosplay
> 
> rep if taking :3


taking,will rep laterz.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 11, 2009)

or 

Rep
Cred is appreciated but not necessary


----------



## franzbaseball1 (Oct 11, 2009)

here are my sigs.
for free.
please rep me though.


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

Bleach cosplay. Rep if taking ~

Credit is optional


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, cred optional.



taking the sig


----------



## Monark (Oct 11, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## Dman (Oct 11, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep + Credit if taking



eureka 7

mine.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 11, 2009)

*REP + CRED*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and credit.


----------



## franzbaseball1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rep and Credit


----------



## Plun (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> rep/cred optional



Taking. Rep+


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *REP + CRED*



Taking     ~


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be taking this off your hands.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _1_ 








*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_ 








*REP + CRED :]*


----------



## Yush (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Minez!
First eva grab D:
Will be using avy later on :]_


----------



## Mαri (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking 

Also where is this from?


----------



## Higawa (Oct 12, 2009)

Taking for Kelsey


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine <3333


----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



This one's mine.


----------



## Sake (Oct 12, 2009)

Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


----------



## Sunako (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3





Taking .


----------



## Krix (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



mine


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Taken thanks to Patty <3


Higawa said:


> Taking for Kelsey



THANK YOUUUU .


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


Taking
Excellent shit my good man


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2009)

I have no problem with that. 



Rep and Credit.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



Taking


----------



## Alice (Oct 12, 2009)

some bleach sigs. rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## Morphine (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep please. Credit is appreciated but not necessary :3



taking those <3


----------



## On and On (Oct 12, 2009)

CC & Lelouch are meeeeeeeein


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another one*


*Spoiler*: _ichi_ 








*Spoiler*: _ni_ 








*Spoiler*: _san_ 








*REP + CRED :]*


----------



## Heero (Oct 12, 2009)

credit


----------



## April (Oct 12, 2009)

Practice.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2009)

do want


----------



## krome (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Another one*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ichi_
> ...



Taking <333 Will rep when I can.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2009)

set:



More:


*Spoiler*: __ 












rep and credit please


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 12, 2009)

wants left one
repped!


----------



## Muse (Oct 12, 2009)

Random sets~


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









rep


----------



## pfft (Oct 12, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait i want these


----------



## Yush (Oct 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Another one*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ichi_



_OMG, OMG, Vocaloid fan-made character? Name pweez?_


----------



## Alice (Oct 13, 2009)

random avs :3

rep if taking


----------



## Sine (Oct 13, 2009)

so    mine


----------



## Yoona (Oct 13, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Random sets~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking the 2nd one


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Taking

Do you mind posting the stock?


----------



## Morphine (Oct 13, 2009)

aw that's so MINE


----------



## Yumi (Oct 13, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*~Taking<3.*


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Morphine, I took the Naruto ava in the post right above yours


----------



## Matt Perry (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone feel like testing out some Misaka/BiriBiri from Railgun/Index?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 13, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Random sets~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking the third one.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> random avs :3
> 
> rep if taking


taking these,thankies


----------



## pfft (Oct 13, 2009)

i want this...


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Other guy is not using it anymore mine.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 13, 2009)

taking


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 13, 2009)

do want


----------



## Cloud (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hatsune Miku dayoon~*


*Spoiler*: _AVAS_ 









*Spoiler*: _SIGS_ 










*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Muse (Oct 13, 2009)

~sets


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









rep


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 13, 2009)

Do want!


----------



## Kiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Stock request please? I'll rep.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 13, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Mine mate


----------



## Kiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Rep and cred. :3


----------



## Yush (Oct 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



_Bags this!! 
But you didn't mention a rep or credit needed...
Free? xD

I'll give you rep anyways.
Need credit...?_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 14, 2009)

any good DOGS,Veritas,Belzeebub or One Piece sets?


----------



## Mai (Oct 14, 2009)

Taking, can I has stock? 

EDIT: Found it~


----------



## Yush (Oct 14, 2009)

_Need some good Zatsune Miku avy, sigs or sets >.>_


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Rep and cred. :3



Taking                    .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2009)

Mai said:


> Taking, can I has stock?
> 
> EDIT: Found it~



PLEASE let me know when you're done with this


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> any good DOGS,Veritas,Belzeebub or One Piece sets?





Rep and credit.


----------



## Sima (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll take this<3


----------



## Alice (Oct 14, 2009)

random randomness


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2009)

muhahahhahahahah stealing this betch


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 14, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Mish (Oct 14, 2009)

MINE.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 14, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Pixie (Oct 14, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Muse (Oct 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking second :3


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2009)

taking <3333


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2009)

avy dump






rep plz, cred is entirely optional.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2009)

taking... tank yu


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2009)

no cred, I prefer rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2009)

rep if taking ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rep and Cred are a must. No nulls*


----------



## Muse (Oct 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~



do want :3

You'll get your rep asap


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~




takeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Yumi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rep and Cred<3*


----------



## Yumi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rep and Cred<3*


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2009)

Starr said:


> avy dump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 15, 2009)

random avas


----------



## Sima (Oct 15, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep and Cred<3*



Mine<3 thanks.


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2009)

and that's my burnt stock contribution for today


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2009)

Ally said:


> random avas


imma take this .+rep.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 15, 2009)

*
REP :]*


----------



## krome (Oct 15, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2009)

do want


----------



## pfft (Oct 15, 2009)

omg can i have this one more than the other one i wanted before?

DAMN IT I AM TOOO LATE!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lilith (Oct 15, 2009)

lol  i still have


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 15, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep and Cred<3*



Taking~ *rep*


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2009)

jiji said:


> lol  i still have



not if i take it 

okay pfft, you can have it damn you


----------



## pfft (Oct 15, 2009)

sweets said:


> not if i take it
> 
> okay pfft, you can have it damn you



yeah... i want it sort of. but i like the one i got from her before. i think after deliberation i will stay with the other one. 

thanks though.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 15, 2009)

*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## `Monster (Oct 15, 2009)

I need some really good, mega awesome, super cool purple avatars.

Can have some peach in there 8D
And cool colors. Thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 15, 2009)

*SIGS*

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



*
CRED + REP :]*


----------



## Yush (Oct 16, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *SIGS*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



_Bag these!!:amazed_


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think I gave this away yet / rep,credit


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2009)

few hetalia avs + a sig / rep,credit


----------



## Anarch (Oct 16, 2009)

rep *and* cred


----------



## Plun (Oct 16, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



Taking.

will rep asap

oh and do you know what anime or whatever it is from?


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 16, 2009)

taking.


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> few hetalia avs + a sig / rep,credit



Mine.


----------



## Sake (Oct 16, 2009)

Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :B


----------



## Sine (Oct 16, 2009)

mineee     .


----------



## Plun (Oct 16, 2009)

cant grab any more 24 hours ~ Aphrodite


----------



## Seductress (Oct 16, 2009)

Uffie said:


> ]



taking.^^ ill rep and credit.


----------



## Alice (Oct 16, 2009)

just rep ~


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 16, 2009)

Taking this one


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 16, 2009)

Taking Anko.


----------



## pfft (Oct 16, 2009)

Alice said:


> just rep ~



i want this.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 16, 2009)

Alice said:


> just rep ~



Taking <3

will rep.


----------



## Dango (Oct 16, 2009)

slow lazy days ;

credit me~


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

taking this .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking                                        .


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2009)

Plun said:


> Reserving. rep+



Read the rules no reserving and you already grabbed a set and you have to wait 24 hours before you can grab more.

*Avie is still up for grabs*​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

ended up not using it/rep,credit


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hisa, can I have that stock (in a PM)? Holy shit so cute :3


Rep, no credit is needed


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

Ofc you can

also giving away my Quicksilver set/rep,credit


----------



## Mai (Oct 17, 2009)

Any Hetalia (preferably Japan/England)/Gintama stuff to give away? 


*Spoiler*: _US/UK set_ 









rep and cred ;3


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 17, 2009)

Mai said:


> Any Hetalia (preferably Japan/England)/Gintama stuff to give away?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _US/UK set_
> ...



Mine<3 will cred+rep.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 17, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *
> REP :]*



I'll take this.


----------



## Alice (Oct 17, 2009)

rep is a must
cred is appreciated :3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is a must
> cred is appreciated :3



Taking this one.


----------



## Mish (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Sunako (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Vix (Oct 17, 2009)

taking. thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 17, 2009)

Simple Bleach avas:

​*
REP :]*


----------



## E (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2009)

*#1*


*Spoiler*: _AVATARS: AMERICAN MCGEE'S ALICE, HETALIA_ 









*Spoiler*: _SET1: HETALIA_ 








*rep+cred*


----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SET2: HETALIA_ 









*Spoiler*: _SET3: HETALIA_ 








*rep+cred*


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Simple Bleach avas:
> 
> ​*
> REP :]*



Taking both of these<3 thanks.


----------



## Muse (Oct 17, 2009)

Suzie said:


> *rep+cred*



taking         :3


----------



## E (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Cloud (Oct 17, 2009)

FMA avas:



*REP :]*


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

flapjack >3



rep&credit


----------



## Muse (Oct 17, 2009)

colours said:


> flapjack >3
> 
> 
> 
> rep&credit



Do want 

/so glad i can grab two things


----------



## Cloud (Oct 17, 2009)

*Cred + Rep :]*


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

moar flapjack >3




rep&credit



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Do want
> 
> /so glad i can grab two things



do take


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Suzie said:


> *rep+cred*



JAPAN AND ENGLAND  Taken pek


----------



## Cloud (Oct 17, 2009)

*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 17, 2009)

Just cred


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2009)

> &


do want pek


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 17, 2009)

Ally said:


> Just cred



this one.


----------



## Sake (Oct 17, 2009)

(you can't reserve stuff soooo... >_>)

*Spoiler*: _set? -3-_ 







Rep please, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 17, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> (you can't reserve stuff soooo... >_>)
> [spoileplease, credit is appreciated but not necessary :3


 lol,taking,will rep laterz.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking  nimbus goku!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2009)

autumn sig

cred+rep+link to my profile/shop
ask me if you want avatar too


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

last flapjack bitch





rep&credit


----------



## Death Note (Oct 17, 2009)

Here are two Mario avatars I just made. The second one may not be that good; I was rushing when I made it. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 



2. 





Rep is a must, but credit isn't necessary.

If you need them resized, just let me know and I will be more than happy to resize them.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

This isn't a request thread its a give away thread, take your image some where else


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2009)

​---------------


----------



## Mαri (Oct 17, 2009)

Ally said:


> Just cred



Taking this! 

 .


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 17, 2009)

colours said:


> last flapjack bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol flapjack. do want.


----------



## Pixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​


taking .


----------



## Mozu (Oct 17, 2009)

Minebends~


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

cat girls 




rep&credit


----------



## Mαri (Oct 17, 2009)

colours said:


> cat girls
> 
> 
> rep&credit



Taking 

Will rep/cred when I use


----------



## Sake (Oct 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



mineeeee<3

oh, and can I have the stock please?


----------



## E (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2009)

do want <3 pek


----------



## Yush (Oct 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



_Want, want!! :amazed_


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

1 set /rep,credit


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

another Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei set
no borders on the avatars /rep,cred


----------



## Yumi (Oct 18, 2009)

*Taking.
*


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 18, 2009)

this one. :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 18, 2009)

Ally said:


> random avas



these 2 ty


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

rep/cred ;3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoona (Oct 18, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> (you can't reserve stuff soooo... >_>)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _set? -3-_
> 
> ...



Taking the 1st blue hair girl avy.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 18, 2009)

colours said:


> cat girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tiffαny said:


> (you can't reserve stuff soooo... >_>)




taking those too

will rep when i spread pandu <3


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Just some APH stuff 

Rep pls, Cred if you want


----------



## Yumi (Oct 18, 2009)

*Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 18, 2009)

Yumi said:


> [
> *Rep&Cred<3*



Mine<3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Lovely <333 .


----------



## Yumi (Oct 18, 2009)

*Alexandritee:  resized if you want<3*


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 18, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred ;3


Mine             .


----------



## Mish (Oct 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking Shion


----------



## Alice (Oct 18, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## Mαri (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking



Taking this  .


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 18, 2009)

rep if taking; credit isn't necessary


----------



## Sunako (Oct 18, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> rep if taking; credit isn't necessary



Taking .


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 18, 2009)

hell yes. i'm taking the goku and chichi avy and the goku with the power pole  ~reps


----------



## stardust (Oct 18, 2009)

I was going to use one of these a while ago, but instead I went with the icon I have now.

Credit isn't at all necessary, but rep is.



I think I'll make some Hallowe'en inspired icons during the week, too.


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _damian marley set_ 









*Spoiler*: _random girl set_ 









credit rep


----------



## Yumi (Oct 18, 2009)

*Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Emily (Oct 18, 2009)

please rep if taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2009)

bout time we had some Sauce


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 18, 2009)

this


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2009)

​


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 18, 2009)

take if you want, cred/rep if you want


----------



## Sigma (Oct 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ​



I took the KY one.


----------



## krome (Oct 18, 2009)

Ally said:


> take if you want, cred/rep if you want



Taking.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll take this


----------



## Yush (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking



_This be minez _


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


taking Gangryong.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 19, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*





Emily said:


> please rep if taking.


Those two, please. Repped,will cred when used. Edit: thanks, Hiroko.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 19, 2009)

Could we make it a rule to quote _only_ what you're taking? It seems like it's been needed for a while.

edit: this post is not directed at people unable to edit due to technical difficulties, it is aimed at those on a dsl connection who are too half-assed to do it. thanks for the info morph.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 19, 2009)

*Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Mozu (Oct 19, 2009)

sig


----------



## Muse (Oct 19, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> i was in the mood to make halloweenish stuff out of some stock. enjoy and rep&cred




Takin' this 



colours said:


> last flapjack bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and this too


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> i was in the mood to make halloweenish stuff out of some stock. enjoy and rep&cred​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 Taking,will rep laterz.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll take this


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Lack of Saint Seiya.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 19, 2009)

colours said:


> last flapjack bitch



taking this


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 19, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Taking, were is the character from?


----------



## sworder (Oct 19, 2009)

oh i want this


----------



## Mαri (Oct 19, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Omg, I couldn't turn this one down  .

Will Cred/Rep when I use


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 19, 2009)

Bring out the halloween sets peeps.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 19, 2009)

*HIGURASHI!! :]*





*Cred + Rep for Rena set. Just rep for the Keiichi sig. :]*


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 19, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



taking this~


----------



## Yumi (Oct 20, 2009)

*Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Alice (Oct 20, 2009)

rep is a must
cred is appreciated


----------



## stardust (Oct 20, 2009)

Rep is a must, no need to credit! :3

Making more icons now, so expect another icon post from me during the next half hour~.


----------



## Lust (Oct 20, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> i was in the mood to make halloweenish stuff out of some stock. enjoy and rep&cred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



black and red skeleton one is mine


----------



## stardust (Oct 20, 2009)

Once again, rep is a must, credit not so much. :3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Once again, rep is a must, credit not so much. :3



Taking


----------



## Dash (Oct 20, 2009)

Any Bleach/Code Geass stuff?


----------



## Mozu (Oct 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> black and red skeleton one is mine



The Comedian has already taken that one, I'm afraid. Sorry.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a giveaways thread and not a request thread. Stop asking if people have so and so avies and so on. They post what they make. Only people who should be posting here are those posting to give stuff away and those who are taking what they want to wear. If you want special stuff then go to a shop some of them will find pictures for you and those who dont well find a picture to post. For now on any post that isnt someone giving something away or a post that isnt someone taking something it will be deleted. 

Also when taking something make sure no one else has taken it first.

Thank you!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Soldier (Oct 20, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



Edward and Hunny are mine. 
<3

You know what, just Ed. :>


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2009)

^ you didn't add credit to him in your signature


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2009)

Bleach /rep,credit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


RESERVING THESE FINE AVATARS FUCK FUCK CAN'T DECIDE WHICH ONE TO USE FIRST
Also whoever takes the Vegeta one, if you quit using it it is MINE.


----------



## Zach (Oct 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Taking Vegeta           .


----------



## Muse (Oct 21, 2009)

Random Halloweenish avies...just rep.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 22, 2009)

K-ON. Rep+cred please.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2009)

taking :3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2009)

hetalia/rep,credit


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rep (cred optional)
* 

*Rep*


----------



## Sunako (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww . cute. Taking. <3


----------



## krome (Oct 22, 2009)

Rainney said:


> K-ON. Rep+cred please.



Taking. <333


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2009)

Rainney said:


> K-ON. Rep+cred please.



mines  thx, will rep


----------



## On and On (Oct 22, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Rep (cred optional)
> *



Miiiiine.

Is that Jesus smoking a bong in the third one?


----------



## Kairi (Oct 22, 2009)

Rep if taken, Credit if Optional. Oh, and if you want a border let me know.​


----------



## Plun (Oct 23, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Rep if taken, Credit if Optional. Oh, and if you want a border let me know.​



Taking. Will use in a few days. Rep+


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 23, 2009)

The Comedian said:


> Miiiiine.
> 
> Is that Jesus smoking a bong in the third one?


A wise choice

That would be George Carlin 


Uffie I'll reserve that Majin vegeta one my dear


----------



## Pixie (Oct 23, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Muse (Oct 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Mine. thank you.


----------



## On and On (Oct 23, 2009)

Omnomnom Sasori


----------



## Rainney (Oct 23, 2009)

Kämpfer/ Rep+Cred if taking <3




cont. in next post.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2009)

want the 3rd one Dizzy :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 23, 2009)

just cred


----------



## Migooki (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you. +rep


----------



## Muse (Oct 23, 2009)

Takin'


----------



## stardust (Oct 23, 2009)

No need to cred, but you do need to rep. :3


----------



## Mαri (Oct 23, 2009)

Ally said:


> just cred



Too cute. Taking 

But does anyone know where this girl is from?


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry. -___-' 

I screwed up, what I meant was.. 

I'd like to take this icon:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 24, 2009)

*Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2009)

Bardock and Sasori are mineeeeeeee


----------



## Sine (Oct 24, 2009)

spectacular. both mine


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2009)

*rep & credit* <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Bardock and Sasori are mineeeeeeee



TheComedian already took the sasori avatar


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 24, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Taking        <33


----------



## krome (Oct 24, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Mine.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Taking plzz <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 24, 2009)

Hestia said:


> But does anyone know where this girl is from?



No idea, I´m sorry




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 24, 2009)

Ally said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Mine please <3


----------



## Ito (Oct 24, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit isn't needed.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 24, 2009)

*@ShadowFox-* You're posting in the wrong thread. Make a thread in the requests and givaways section or post in someone's shop. 

Test Plugsuit Asuka/ Rep and *credit* if you take <3



Cont. in next 2 posts.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Rainney (Oct 24, 2009)

+ Test PS Rei


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine. .....................


----------



## On and On (Oct 24, 2009)

om nom nom Asuka



Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Gaga


----------



## Plun (Oct 24, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2009)

*Austria/UK/America avatars*




rep/cred


----------



## colours (Oct 25, 2009)

*chrome dokuro*





rep&credit


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



Oh shit  Taken <3


----------



## Mish (Oct 25, 2009)

Rainney said:


> *@ShadowFox-* You're posting in the wrong thread. Make a thread in the requests and givaways section or post in someone's shop.
> 
> Plugsuit Asuka/ Rep and *credit* if you take <3
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2009)

*rep :x*


----------



## Rainney (Oct 25, 2009)

Ushiromiya Maria/ Rep+*Credit* if you take, please.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 25, 2009)

Taking. This is one cool Avatar!


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 25, 2009)

Rainney said:


> Ushiromiya Maria/ Rep+*Credit* if you take, please.



ffffffff mine


----------



## Sake (Oct 25, 2009)

Rainney said:


> Ushiromiya Maria/ Rep+*Credit* if you take, please.



FFFFFFFFFFFFF mineeeee<3


----------



## GlazedIce (Oct 25, 2009)

Rainney said:


>



Takinq. Repping + Crediting.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 25, 2009)

Rainney said:


> K-ON. Rep+cred please.



Can I take this Rainney?


----------



## Rainney (Oct 25, 2009)

Go ahead.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 25, 2009)

FFFF Mine. Now.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 25, 2009)

*
Rep&Cred<3*


----------



## Muse (Oct 25, 2009)

rep


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine pleasepek


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG mine <33333


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 25, 2009)

​
please rep.
cred is optional.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 25, 2009)

​
rep please.
cred is optional.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 25, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> ​
> please rep.
> cred is optional.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF mine


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 25, 2009)

*Halloween*




rep if taking; credit is optional


----------



## Anarch (Oct 25, 2009)

rep if taking.


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> rep if taking; credit is optional



Taking.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep


taking .if possible can i have the guy avatar?.


----------



## Muse (Oct 25, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> taking .if possible can i have the guy avatar?.



Here ya go:


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Here ya go:


thx again .


----------



## Ironhide (Oct 26, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _come and get it you pervs_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mish (Oct 26, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _come and get it you pervs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the 2nd Nayuki set.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2009)

taking this :3


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep and Cred are a must. No nulls*



taking itachi <3


----------



## Sunako (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rep :>*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


dat avy.
taking,will raep you when I can,luv.;3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Vix (Oct 26, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep


  I want!  *reps*


----------



## Alice (Oct 26, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is appreciated :3


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

Who is this?


----------



## Sunako (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Soul from Soul Eater.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 26, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Rep&Cred<3*



Taking~ 

Rep+Cred  .


----------



## Dman (Oct 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



what is this from?

taking, btw

edit:

how did i not recognize domon?


----------



## Muse (Oct 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, credit is appreciated :3



Mine<3 Rep ASAP


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2009)

yall got any Halloween-related sigs you wanna giveaway?

and so this doesn't get deleted for "request post"



giving away this siggy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2009)

The usual rules


----------



## Kairi (Oct 26, 2009)

rep, cred is optional honey <3


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is appreciated X3


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 27, 2009)

Bad icons.

But rep anyway


----------



## Pixie (Oct 27, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Taking the first one.


----------



## tyomai (Oct 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



taken! the sakura one XD


----------



## Morphine (Oct 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



this <3333


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are interested, then take it.

Rep is optional, credit me if you're taking it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Where is this from


----------



## Soldier (Oct 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Just rep if you're going to use them.



Taking, because no one else is using it.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 27, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



Taking.


----------



## Sima (Oct 27, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated X3



Taking<3

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 27, 2009)

Haruhi! 

Takin dis too  ~


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Taking Uchiha.


----------



## Mish (Oct 27, 2009)

Toradora stuff Continued in next post, just rep if taking.


----------



## Mish (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Muse (Oct 27, 2009)

Mish said:


> Toradora stuff Continued in next post, just rep if taking.



taking thanks <3


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 27, 2009)

Mish said:


> Toradora stuff Continued in next post, just rep if taking.



Taking. o_o


----------



## pfft (Oct 27, 2009)

i want this


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 28, 2009)

more to give away

* avatars*


* sig*


Take it while stocks last, If you feel generous you may rep me but credit is a must.


----------



## krome (Oct 28, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> more to give away
> 
> * avatars*
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



taking those <3333333


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2009)

taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 28, 2009)

rep/cred


----------



## Sunako (Oct 28, 2009)

This is cute. I take the cute.


----------



## Alice (Oct 28, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is appreciated


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 28, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *
> Rep&Cred<3*



I want dis one.


----------



## Pixie (Oct 28, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## Plun (Oct 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Takin.


----------



## Zack (Oct 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



I want this one. thank you (:


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 28, 2009)

*Sigs
*
*Spoiler*: __ 











You may take these, but please don't 4get to rep & credit


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2009)

do want 
repping both after cockblock


----------



## Pixie (Oct 28, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## Taziko (Oct 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional


I'll take these. Thanks (:


----------



## Mish (Oct 29, 2009)

Clannad stuff, just rep.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 29, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, cred u know the usual ^^




repped, will cred immediately


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, credit is appreciated :3



Taking Soul.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 29, 2009)

​


----------



## Ito (Oct 29, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit isn't necessary.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated


taking


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 29, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Rep if taking. Credit isn't necessary.



Will be taking this.


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​ 
​


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 29, 2009)

taking spiderman


----------



## Muse (Oct 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



takes


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 29, 2009)

Rep is always nice if taking. :]


----------



## Tuan (Oct 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional




will be taking this.


----------



## pfft (Oct 29, 2009)

i would like the stock of this and i want this. 

thx.


----------



## Ito (Oct 29, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit isn't necessary.


----------



## Alice (Oct 29, 2009)

rep if taking cred is appreciated  ~


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking cred is appreciated  ~



Taking this


----------



## Mish (Oct 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking cred is appreciated  ~



Taking this <3


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 29, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2009)

~M~ said:


>



Is that Prussia & Austria? 
Definatley taking Little Prussia though


----------



## Cloud (Oct 29, 2009)

<- Rep

 <- Rep and Cred


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 29, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



Is mine


----------



## Mish (Oct 30, 2009)

Higurashi shit, just rep.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 30, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Rep is always nice if taking. :]



aww i want this plz


----------



## Alice (Oct 30, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional


----------



## kyochi (Oct 30, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;





Mish said:


> Clannad stuff, just rep.





Taking. o.o


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll take this


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2009)

Rep


----------



## Pixie (Oct 31, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## krome (Oct 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking this one<3


----------



## Yumi (Oct 31, 2009)

*Rep & Cred<3*


----------



## Liebgotts (Oct 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 31, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



taking these two bby<333


----------



## Muse (Oct 31, 2009)

Stuff~









rep


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


taking this


----------



## Kairi (Oct 31, 2009)

Both rep & Cred optional


----------



## Plun (Oct 31, 2009)

Taking!


Mind if I reserve this?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 31, 2009)

Mrs. Pumpkin said:


> Both rep & Cred optional


Mine. All mine!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _bleach halloween sets_ 





*Spoiler*: _Matsu_ 











*Spoiler*: _Ichigo_ 










rep&credit~<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 1, 2009)

rep+cred+link to my profile/shop​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2009)

Pũmpkin said:


> *Rep & Cred<3*



I'd like to take. :]


----------



## Cloud (Nov 1, 2009)

*
Cred + Rep :]*


----------



## Super Sexy Slut (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is just a normal avatar. Anyone can take it:

Rep is a _must_, but I really don't care about credit ;]


----------



## Muse (Nov 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep+cred+link to my profile/shop​




I will take the Hugh Jackman love<3


----------



## Uffie (Nov 1, 2009)

taking :3


----------



## Pixie (Nov 1, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Some KHR avas
> 
> Rep pls!
> 
> Cred if you like



I'm gonna assume that no one is using this one. o.o So.. I'll take. Mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Pixie (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine~


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2009)

hehe, of the same stock  taking


----------



## valerian (Nov 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep



I'll take this.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking Lelouch


----------



## Mai (Nov 2, 2009)

rep/cred


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking.


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



ill be yoinking dis.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 2, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Muse (Nov 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



 i want this, thanks<3


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _bleach halloween sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that Ichigo one.



Blooming Cosmo said:


> Rep is always nice if taking. :]



Also be taking Madara.


----------



## Zach (Nov 2, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



Taking Chun-li


----------



## Mαri (Nov 2, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



taking? 

 will rep/cred when use .


----------



## Muse (Nov 2, 2009)

rep if taking, also if you need junior size just say so and i'll resize it


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a little carried away. Rep or cred is fine.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd like to take.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 3, 2009)

Dunno if anyone's using, but I'm taking.


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2009)

rep is a must, cred is appreciated


----------



## Morphine (Nov 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking cred is appreciated  ~


 
this. repped


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is a nice gesture too


----------



## KohZa (Nov 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep if taking, credit is a nice gesture too


taking this.may i know where is this from?.


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Sine (Nov 4, 2009)

:grimm


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2009)

Taking Beato~



ZexionAxel said:


> taking this.may i know where is this from?.


Godammit I want your set. 

That's from Axis Powers Hetalia btw.


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2009)

rep if taking cred is optional


----------



## Muse (Nov 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking cred is optional



Taking, thank you<3


----------



## Vix (Nov 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking cred is optional


 taking!


----------



## Pixie (Nov 4, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2009)

taking thanks


----------



## Anjo (Nov 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3


TAKING!     .....


----------



## Mish (Nov 4, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Pixie (Nov 4, 2009)

Amber said:


> TAKING!     .....



Here's the 125x125 version of the Sasuke avy so that white doesn't appear around the border. :]


----------



## Anjo (Nov 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Here's the 125x125 version of the Sasuke avy so that white doesn't appear around the border. :]



Thank you :333333333


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 4, 2009)

Vix said:


> taking! <333



You already took two and you have to wait 24 hours before you can take anymore. So your last post was deleted. Sorry.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and credit.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2009)

So you started to watch Darker than Black? (and taking)


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Wheres this cutie from?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

Kamen Rider Kabuto


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds Epic, Thanks .


----------



## krome (Nov 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Do you have the stock for this?


----------



## April (Nov 4, 2009)

Taking this one. <3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 4, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _A LOT_
> 
> 
> 
> rep and credit



I'd like to take.


----------



## fabre (Nov 5, 2009)

Random Avas



Rep & Cred Plz


----------



## fabre (Nov 5, 2009)

part ll

the NET connection is too bad here 



Rep & Cred Plz


----------



## fabre (Nov 5, 2009)

Part lll



Rep & Cred Plz


----------



## fabre (Nov 5, 2009)

Part llll



Rep & Cred Plz


----------



## Alice (Nov 5, 2009)

completely random avas

rep if taking :3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 5, 2009)

I want it. ><


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 5, 2009)

fabre said:


> Rep & Cred Plz



Taking this!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread needs digimon avis/sets, tons of Pokemon, but lack of digi.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> This thread needs digimon avis/sets, tons of Pokemon, but lack of digi.




*Spoiler*: _Here_


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2009)

Taking                           .


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Mai (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine, will rep/cred when use.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 6, 2009)

What a pretty set.  

I'd like..to has.  



Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _A LOT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this too.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hetalia sigs: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











rep/cred


----------



## Pixie (Nov 6, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary~


----------



## Alice (Nov 6, 2009)

Some Soul Eater cosplay...and not 

rep if taking, cred is muchly appreciated


----------



## krome (Nov 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary~



Taking.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Anjo (Nov 6, 2009)

What we need...

IS SOME KINGDOM HEARTS.


----------



## Sima (Nov 6, 2009)

SasuNaru avy plz if anyone has them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2009)

holy ffff  tenten


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Taaaken pek


----------



## Uffie (Nov 6, 2009)

taking, love your stuff.
24h but I'll rep you asap.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Rep nessacary
Cred me and


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2009)

taking
will rep you when I´m able to


----------



## KohZa (Nov 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here_


taking this awesome digimon sets .


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



May I take this (hasn't been used in a while)?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> taking this awesome digimon sets .



Argh, you took the one I wanted. 

Taking this and the Digimon girls though.

Could I possibly get a good avatar to go with this please?

Maybe  of Lilamon and Lilymon.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Taking


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 7, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is muchly appreciated



taking


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kingdom Hearts Sig's_ 



















Avatars on request. rep&Cred please


----------



## Anjo (Nov 7, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kingdom Hearts Sig's_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE <333333333333

I'll totally rep 4 times for ONE ava for both


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 7, 2009)

Amber said:


> MINE <333333333333
> 
> I'll totally rep 4 times for ONE ava for both





Which character from the second one?


----------



## Anjo (Nov 7, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Which character from the second one?


 :3 Xion          plzzz


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 7, 2009)

Amber said:


> :3 Xion          plzzz


----------



## Sunako (Nov 7, 2009)

*Avatars:*


*Signatures:*


*Spoiler*: _&&_ 




______________


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep nessacary
> Cred me and



Awesome. Taking this.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 7, 2009)

i'm going to give these away so whoever comes first gets it



Rep and credit if you're taking


----------



## Mαri (Nov 7, 2009)

This thread lacks Invader Zim avas/sigs  .

 .


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Mozu (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, make sure you credit me and not Zebrahead if you use that Mari... 

_*Note: This isn't a request thread. Read the rules. Will delete this if necessary...*_


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Cloud (Nov 7, 2009)

*Cred+Rep*


----------



## Sunako (Nov 7, 2009)

I want it. ;x


----------



## Pixie (Nov 7, 2009)

must rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Yush (Nov 7, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Cred+Rep*



_Taking this and this. Repped 

Could I also get the stock of the first picture?_


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> must rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking, please  Will rep when I spread some around.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

*Cred + rep... *

*Avatars*




*
Sets*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 7, 2009)

Taking House Please

EDIT: Damn, give me 10 minutes to spread some rep.


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 7, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Cred + rep... *
> 
> *Avatars*



I shall be taking this kind sir  <3


----------



## Migooki (Nov 7, 2009)

Crap from my folder.

Only rep required, credit optional (but apprecaited)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 -  - 
 -  -


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2009)

Taking ~ will rep and cred later.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 7, 2009)

Some stuff I had but never used 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Some stuff I had but never used



Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!


----------



## Zach (Nov 7, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Pixie (Nov 7, 2009)

must rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## pfft (Nov 7, 2009)

i want this 

also as soon as yiou stop using that avatar zach i am taking it.


----------



## Sima (Nov 7, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Avatars on request. rep&Cred please





Dizzy Kitten said:


> must rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking these two <3


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 7, 2009)

rep only.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2009)

Motoko said:


>



Not sure if I can grab at this time, but I'd like to take.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> must rep if taking, credit is optional <3



DAMMIT, Axel x Roxas avy was taken. 

I'll settle for Sora and Roxas then. :ho


----------



## Muse (Nov 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> must rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I'll take this thanks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello.

Mine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

rep and cred with link to my shop or profile, hmm​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 8, 2009)

rep , kthx.


----------



## Sake (Nov 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> must rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking this


----------



## Alice (Nov 8, 2009)

Shop leftovers, rep and cred if taking :3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rep&Cred, Avatars can be made on request.


----------



## valerian (Nov 8, 2009)

Taking the Mewtwo and Lucario sig.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 8, 2009)

want an avatar with that?


----------



## valerian (Nov 8, 2009)

Nah I'm alright, but thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah if only the gengar one didn't get slightly cut off.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 8, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



Where did you get these from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone interested? Rep please.


----------



## On and On (Nov 8, 2009)

I can has Jasmine? 


Could you make me an avy, too? 150x150 plz  And are there any sets like this for the Kanto gym leaders?

Much obliged!  Love 'em


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Garudo (Nov 8, 2009)

December said:


> rep , kthx.



I am taking this one! If it's possible


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2009)

December said:


> rep , kthx.



takin sauce&&karin.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Rep. Cred is opt.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 8, 2009)

December said:


> rep , kthx.



Taking Sakura 

+rep


----------



## Muse (Nov 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set, rep&cred_


----------



## kyochi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone is using. 


Soooo.. Taking. <3


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



sweets isn't using. Mine.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2009)

^tis' old; but u can use. (:
(until i use again).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2009)

Usual rules


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## pfft (Nov 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit



hahahaha this episode was hilarious... i am so tempted to take this set.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2009)

That's awesome, taking this one.

You wouldn't happen to have Giovanni would you?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok guys stop asking for stuff in this thread. Its for people giving what they want away and those claiming the items people are giving away. If you want something that isnt posted such as stock or avie or something else then go to that persons profile and vm them. Thanks ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

And a profile pic



rep


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 9, 2009)

Rep/Cred


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 9, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Rep/Cred


Taking, don't need the sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2009)

rep+cred+link to my profile/shop​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SoulxMaka_ 









*Spoiler*: _SE set_ 









*Rep and cred/link to my profile...*


----------



## Izumi (Nov 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep+cred+link to my profile/shop​



I want this.
/repped


----------



## Pixie (Nov 9, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Mozu (Nov 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



mine


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



taking this chick~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set, rep&cred_



Nobody's taken this yet, that I can see.

Okay, so I will. lol


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 9, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> ]




Taking these


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking Kaiba.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 9, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Rep/Cred
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Cute 

Taking .


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2009)

Alex. said:


> [/SPOILER]
> ]



taking


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nate_ 









*Spoiler*: _Leighton_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _GG_ 









*Spoiler*: _Random Avatars_ 








*You know the drill .. rep + cred/link to profile​*


----------



## Alice (Nov 9, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is appreciated


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy shit that Soul avatar is awesome. 

Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking Hatsune Miku <3.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 9, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking these beauties.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 9, 2009)

Mish said:


> just rep if taking.



I want.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking this one.


----------



## Sake (Nov 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Maka is mine <3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 10, 2009)

old crap.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Konan_ 









*Spoiler*: _Yuuno_ 









*Spoiler*: _Mio_ 









*Spoiler*: _Red_


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

December said:


> old crap.



Taking these:


----------



## Pixie (Nov 10, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Mine.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 10, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Mine.



Damn. 



Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



This one then. <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking :3 .

Majorly cute  .


----------



## Plun (Nov 10, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> [
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mio_



Me taking. Rep+


----------



## Zach (Nov 10, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Konan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Konan set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and credit.


----------



## pfft (Nov 10, 2009)

Zach said:


> Taking





pfft said:


> i want this
> 
> also as soon as yiou stop using that avatar zach i am taking it.



he stopped using it... so its mine now.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 11, 2009)

Amber said:


> TAKING!     .....



hasn't used in days; taking


----------



## Pixie (Nov 11, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2009)

Yush BRS, taken <3


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



taking kingdom hearts


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 11, 2009)

takin the 6th one diz : givin repz lat0r


----------



## Sima (Nov 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Do want

will rep when my 24 hour block is up<3


----------



## Cloud (Nov 11, 2009)

_CRED+REP :]_


----------



## Kirabi (Nov 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep nessacary
> Cred me and
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krome (Nov 11, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Spoiler*: _Leighton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking. ​


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 11, 2009)

Rep.

still workin on da photoshopin skillz


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I'll be taking the fourth one.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Annabelle_ 









*Spoiler*: _Team Rocket_


----------



## Anjo (Nov 12, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Rocket_


Rep+ing when I finish spreading <3333 !  for the Team Rocket


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hidan_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ruby_ 





    Or





*Spoiler*: _Yugito_ 









*Spoiler*: _Yui_ 








_rep&cred_​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 12, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yui_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking~


----------



## Eleven (Nov 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> _CRED+REP :]_


taking. Will rep in a bit.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 12, 2009)

​


----------



## Mozu (Nov 12, 2009)

This is pretty, I shall take.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 12, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



/orgasm

Taking. 

Shall rep tomorrow after da cockblock.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Mine


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Mai (Nov 13, 2009)

rep/cred


----------



## Alice (Nov 13, 2009)

rep is taking, cred is optional  <3


----------



## Sake (Nov 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



taking this one


----------



## Sheireen (Nov 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is taking, cred is optional  <3



Taking this one


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is taking, cred is optional  <3



mine.


----------



## Mish (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuuko <3




Just rep


----------



## Mαri (Nov 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is taking, cred is optional  <3



Taking this one  .


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 13, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



I would like to take.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep/cred



taking and source please


----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is taking, cred is optional  <3



Requesting al stocks. Rep will be given. 



Also, Taking this hottie. 



Mish said:


> Fuuko <3
> 
> 
> Just rep



Taking this too.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 13, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _A LOT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking both. 


Edit: Can't rep atm, but I will when I can.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Nov 13, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



This is too much win to pass up. 

will rep and cred.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking pleasezorz. 



----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## 305 (Nov 14, 2009)

ಌ


----------



## TheDivineChild (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey.
Are there any Lambo avatars available? (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)


----------



## Mai (Nov 14, 2009)

Gecka said:


> taking and source please



Gintama~


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2009)

*GG avas*



​


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 14, 2009)

Really wanna take Mugen, but this one.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 14, 2009)

Swiping this one b4 anyone else  .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2009)

I need to spread but Taking <3


----------



## Gary (Nov 14, 2009)

rep + cred


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

rep and cred. :3


----------



## Black (Nov 15, 2009)

Taking                .


----------



## Yeobo (Nov 15, 2009)

-brings back from like...page 12 - Claimage.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2009)

BRS  Taken <3


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2009)

Just rep me 

 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Just rep me
> 
> ;



lol mine


----------



## On and On (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm, is this Hetalia? Loves it. Taking.


Taking sad Danzou because it's comical


----------



## Yeobo (Nov 15, 2009)

I like where this is headed. /reserve >3


----------



## Muse (Nov 15, 2009)

I will take this thanks


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm gunna take.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Nov 15, 2009)

Taking the one that hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 15, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;





~M~ said:


> ;



Goodness, taking both.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

rep and cred. :3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2009)

Mines


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Ivyn (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Sake (Nov 16, 2009)

Rep and credit please :3


----------



## Yush (Nov 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and credit please :3



_This and this pweezz.

_


----------



## krome (Nov 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and credit please :3



Taking.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Anjo (Nov 17, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Just rep me
> ;  ;



GGGG   MINE     <333

Can I have the stock for the second one? <33


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 17, 2009)

Taking



Izumi said:


> rep and cred. :3



Taking


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Neliel_ 













rep&cred​


----------



## Plun (Nov 17, 2009)

Me taking. Will rep after I spread some rep around.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Juli (Nov 18, 2009)

Some SotW giveaways. Cred if you take.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Izumi (Nov 18, 2009)

Random avas I recently found. Rep and Cred. :33


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

Rep and cred please :3


----------



## Izumi (Nov 18, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and cred please :3



Swapping this before anyone else~ 

Also more avatars. Rep and cred as usual. :<


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Random avas I recently found. Rep and Cred. :33



Can I have the stock for this?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Also more avatars. Rep and cred as usual. :<



Taking this one.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 18, 2009)

Sake said:


> Can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



Thanks Izumi :3


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

Rep and cred :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Taken .


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and cred :3



Goodness, taking!


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> Goodness, taking!



Resized it for you :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2009)

^ Thank you.


----------



## Sake (Nov 18, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Emigan (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


>



Taking  Thanks


----------



## Anjo (Nov 18, 2009)

MINE           .


Rep+


----------



## Mαri (Nov 18, 2009)

Taking dis :3 . 



Izumi said:


> Random avas I recently found. Rep and Cred. :33



Haruhi!  .

Stealing dis.


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Swapping this before anyone else~
> 
> Also more avatars. Rep and cred as usual. :<




Takingggggg


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 18, 2009)

Taking              .


----------



## Katz (Nov 18, 2009)

;  ; 
 ;  ; 
 ;  ; 

Rep + cred. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Taken pek


----------



## Emigan (Nov 18, 2009)

Katz said:


> Rep + cred. <3



Taken. Rep and cred given


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Random avas I recently found. Rep and Cred. :33



the fifth Haruhi one on the bottom :3
&& stock please <3


----------



## Pixie (Nov 18, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 18, 2009)

toke this betch , bout to rep


----------



## Mozu (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine please


----------



## E (Nov 18, 2009)

i shit like a dinosaur, RAAARGH


----------



## E (Nov 18, 2009)

RARRGGH


----------



## On and On (Nov 18, 2009)

E said:


> RARRGGH



MINE!  love it


----------



## Yush (Nov 19, 2009)

_^
Taking first two_


----------



## Emily (Nov 19, 2009)

Taking this one, will rep and cred!


----------



## Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

Just transed it, so no cred needed, just rep if taken...



Transed, background and border by me.. rep if taken, cred not needed


----------



## Izumi (Nov 19, 2009)

sweets said:


> the fifth Haruhi one on the bottom :3
> && stock please <3



Also don't forget to rep and cred.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 19, 2009)

_Rep If Used_​


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ivyn (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SP (Nov 19, 2009)

Mish said:


> Just rep



Taking    <3


----------



## Anjo (Nov 19, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Just transed it, so no cred needed, just rep if taken...
> 
> 
> 
> Transed, background and border by me.. rep if taken, cred not needed




Rep+ing     <33333333333


----------



## Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 19, 2009)

^ I'd check the shippuden gif thread instead of asking here.


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## Pixie (Nov 19, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Muse (Nov 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I will take this


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2009)

Seriously for those of you who DO NOT wait 24 hours i will just start deleting posts. 12 hours is not 24. Stop being so damn stingy and wait 24 hours and leave stuff for other people to grab. Use what you grab instead of taking so damn much and leave stuff for others.


----------



## Plun (Nov 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking!!!!


----------



## Sunako (Nov 19, 2009)

I bringz the sauce & one angry itachi for yew uchihatardz.


----------



## Black (Nov 19, 2009)

Taking                 .


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2009)

instead of other set, taking these <3


----------



## pfft (Nov 19, 2009)

i want this   but i cant give up using chuck..


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2009)

The Comedian said:


> MINE!  love it


and guess what i love 


Black said:


> Taking                 .



enjoy


----------



## Dragonpiece (Nov 19, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Rep if taking


Taking! Gotta love the uchiha!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2009)

Amber said:


> GGGG   MINE     <333
> 
> Can I have the stock for the second one? <33


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sima (Nov 19, 2009)

Taking for later use, thanks~

Will rep tomorrow when I can, I've spread to much rep today.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _set that was never used_ 









rep if taking


----------



## Izumi (Nov 19, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: _set that was never used_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imma taking this.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll be taking the Yoko avatar.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 20, 2009)

old set






I want payment


----------



## Zach (Nov 20, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Izumi (Nov 20, 2009)

The usual, rep and cred. :33


----------



## Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Totally mine <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

rep+cred+link to my shop/profile​


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2009)

taking UKxJapan


----------



## Sake (Nov 20, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> rep if taking



Taking this


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 20, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, cred :3



dis wan pleaseeee


----------



## Emily (Nov 20, 2009)

Please rep, cred is optional.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

@ Serenity:  ...I was pretty desperate at the time. 



Taking this.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> The usual, rep and cred. :33



Taking this 

EDIT: Have to spread, will rep soon :/ .


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2009)

do want


----------



## Mαri (Nov 20, 2009)

sweets said:


> do want



Second one has already been taken  .


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2009)

shit, well thanks


----------



## Izumi (Nov 20, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep, cred is optional.



Eeep! Mine.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 20, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep, cred is optional.



I am taking~ <3


----------



## krome (Nov 20, 2009)

Taking     .


----------



## Plun (Nov 20, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep, cred is optional.



Taking. Also, does anyone know who she is?


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 20, 2009)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 20, 2009)

you're meant to rep and cred by the way people


----------



## Black (Nov 20, 2009)

Taking these.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 20, 2009)

Taking..


----------



## Vix (Nov 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 taking love~


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking these two.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking these.


----------



## Zack (Nov 21, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, cred :3



mine              (:


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Mish (Nov 21, 2009)

I WANT THIS


----------



## Sake (Nov 21, 2009)

Rep and cred~


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

Uffie said:


> you're meant to rep and cred by the way people



Taking Gyrados. Thanks Uff.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 21, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and cred~



I want this. 

& if anyone has some Lovely Complex stuff , tell meh.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Lock on_ 








*Spoiler*: _Tieria_ 









*Spoiler*: _Allelujah_ 







*
CRED+REP :]*


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

Miiine. =)


----------



## Cloud (Nov 21, 2009)

*Rep :]*


----------



## Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

Rep and cred if taking


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking this!


----------



## Black (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking this one.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 21, 2009)

December said:


> & if anyone has some Lovely Complex stuff , tell meh.



I happen to have this one left:


----------



## Sunako (Nov 21, 2009)

^ Yay , taking that , too. (:


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 21, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~



taking thx


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2009)

This is not a candy store you must wait 24 hours before grabbing again. Stop be stinging. I have seen several not waiting 24 hours. This thread is for fun and gives free stuff to the members and it can be taken away.


----------



## Pad Frank (Nov 21, 2009)

This thread needs more ONE PIECE : D


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: _set that was never used_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like no one taking this.so i'll take it .


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 21, 2009)

Serenity said:


> This is not a candy store you must wait 24 hours before grabbing again. Stop be stinging. I have seen several not waiting 24 hours. This thread is for fun and gives free stuff to the members and it can be taken away.



You're right, its not a candy store, and yeah some people are being greedy, but I'm tired of your jumping in and saying "oh this is for fun, fun fun." Your constant nagging has made this place the polar opposite of fun, and I've found myself and a few others unwilling to venture in here very often as of late because of it.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 21, 2009)

Not to mention the threat of taking the thread away. Punish the people breaking the rules, not everyone as a collective, please.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 21, 2009)

Exactly. As someone over msn said to me, Why the hell should mods put a limit on a *free *give away thread?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Exactly. As someone over msn said to me, Why the hell should mods put a limit on a *free *give away thread?



True, as long as people get their reps and cred then its all good. Thats why people post stuff in here to;
1. Get themselves recognition of their skills
2. Gets Reps


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 21, 2009)

Or just to give away shit they don't use / pick up a set someone gave away that they really like

but I posted my rant, so I'm done.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 21, 2009)

Serenity takes her job way too seriously.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

Ya pretty much what Hisagi said. :/

When we ask if anyone has something in particular, we're not forcing them to post something, we're simply asking if anyone has it. You're taking advantage of your mod powers and threatening everyone. I don't find it very 'justifying' to punish us all for something someone else did.

EDIT: Lol, we're probably going to get banned, or this thread taken away, for speaking up for ourselves now.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SE set_ 








mine ^^


----------



## Izumi (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm just gonna ignore all the rants even if I secretly support them and give away some avatars. 




Rep and cred, the usual.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2009)

First you guys complained because the rules werent being forced in this thread and now i am forcing the rules you all are still complaining.  

You know what ok there is no rules to this thread. Take all the avies you guys want and so on. Just remember when you all get mad again because people are taking to much stuff dont complain because obviously forcing the rules does no good. So be it. No rules people can take how ever many they want now.


----------



## On and On (Nov 21, 2009)

USING THIS OMG


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

Serenity said:


> First you guys complained because the rules werent being forced in this thread and now i am forcing the rules you all are still complaining.
> 
> You know what ok there is no rules to this thread. Take all the avies you guys want and so on. Just remember when you all get mad again because people are taking to much stuff dont complain because obviously forcing the rules does no good. So be it. No rules people can take how ever many they want now.



We weren't *complaining*, we were simply stating our thoughts for one.

Second, you don't need to drop all the rules, rules are good. Just being so stiff and strict on the rules is a turn off this thread. What we're trying to say that you're yelling at us because we're asking simply if anyone has a certain ava. Like this~



Serenity said:


> Ok guys stop asking for stuff in this thread. Its for people giving what they want away and those claiming the items people are giving away. If you want something that isnt posted such as stock or avie or something else then go to that persons profile and vm them. Thanks ~



I just feel it's a bit much to keep us from poking around to see if anyone has something. In the end they benefit cause they get rep and cred.


----------



## Katz (Nov 21, 2009)

Random stuff for use. Just rep.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 21, 2009)

Lalala~!


​


----------



## Sima (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking for later use, Thanks~


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2009)

You know it's annoying to see so many of you criticizing Aphrodite for managing her section. If you look in the last thread, people would constantly complain that people were taking 3-5 avys and not using them as well as spamming the thread for requests   Now people complain when Aphrodite simply enforces the prior complaints.  

It's obvious she wasn't going to really take away this thread, but everyone that takes avys from this thread probably realizes there are about 10+ fantastic avy request shops, some of which at least before would even find stock for people.  It's quite easy to go request there, esp. when it's even stated in the rules that *this isn't a request thread.*



> EDIT: Lol, we're probably going to get banned, or this thread taken away, for speaking up for ourselves now.



If you seriously think that she'd ban you for voicing your opinion, then that just shows that you don't know Aphrodite at all, she's a fantastic and nice mod and person.  All she is trying to do is help fix this thread since people complained quite a bit before  

Nor is she "punishing" anyone by deleting their post since chances are if they took too many avys they're one of the people that wouldn't have kept it for long anyways.  You act like she's repsealing/banning you for simply enforcing the rules that she made and most people in the previous thread wanted  (and got annoyed when they weren't enforced).

Moreover the activity isn't going to go down if a few people don't like the new rules, after all this already is at 56 pages and it will continue to grow since people will always post here.

Steph is giving you warnings so she doesn't have to constantly delete the posts when people break the rules.  If you honestly had a problem with her policies, why don't you VM/PM her anyways?  Instead of trying to attack her in this thread like she's some tyrant when she isn't doing anything wrong.

tl;dr- Aphrodite is a fantastic mod, if you have _requests_ you can go to _a request shop_ like the rules say, and if you're going to take more avys than allowed then I bet that most of you won't even wear them all so instead why not just try and follow the rules (and drop one of your last claims if you see something you simply must have).  


Taking


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking  Hatsune Miku <3.


----------



## Emigan (Nov 21, 2009)

Katz said:


> Random stuff for use. Just rep.



Taking for later. 
Edit : Need to spread before rep.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 21, 2009)

Sen said:


> You know it's annoying to see so many of you criticizing Aphrodite for managing her section. If you look in the last thread, people would constantly complain that people were taking 3-5 avys and not using them as well as spamming the thread for requests   Now people complain when Aphrodite simply enforces the prior complaints.



I'm not complaining about the rules, personally. I think they should stay. 



> *It's obvious she wasn't going to really take away this thread*, but everyone that takes avys from this thread probably realizes there are about 10+ fantastic avy request shops, some of which at least before would even find stock for people.  It's quite easy to go request there, esp. when it's even stated in the rules that *this isn't a request thread.*



Really, it's obvious? You think everyone that comes into this thread is familiar with how kind and nice Serenity is as a mod? Well, they aren't. When she threatens to take away the thread in order to punish not only the people that continue to break the rules, but also those that _didn't_, yeah, expect people to get upset. I had no problem with the rules or reminders really, but posting reminders all the time really isn't helping since people consistently refuse to read the rules. Hence, deleting posts etc. obviously isn't solving the problem.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2009)

Sen said:


> You know it's annoying to see so many of you criticizing Aphrodite for managing her section. If you look in the last thread, people would constantly complain that people were taking 3-5 avys and not using them as well as spamming the thread for requests   Now people complain when Aphrodite simply enforces the prior complaints.
> 
> It's obvious she wasn't going to really take away this thread, but everyone that takes avys from this thread probably realizes there are about 10+ fantastic avy request shops, some of which at least before would even find stock for people.  It's quite easy to go request there, esp. when it's even stated in the rules that *this isn't a request thread.*
> 
> ...



If i could rep you a million times over for this post i would. Everything you just said was to a tea. Its like you were inside my head.  

Thanks julie this post means a lot to me.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2009)

lol, Julie's epic tl;dr powers pwnd 

ok, since this is spam imma wait for deletion 

I was just commenting on it 

Sen: destroying drama with massive posts


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

Serenity...  


You might not like to hear this. But.. 

I actually like the way you run things around here.  *Is a masochist*


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I'm not complaining about the rules, personally. I think they should stay.
> 
> Really, it's obvious? You think everyone that comes into this thread is familiar with how kind and nice Serenity is as a mod? Well, they aren't. When she threatens to take away the thread in order to punish not only the people that continue to break the rules, but also those that _didn't_, yeah, expect people to get upset. I had no problem with the rules or reminders really, but posting reminders all the time really isn't helping since people consistently refuse to read the rules. Hence, deleting posts etc. obviously isn't solving the problem.



Yeah but you realize if you want the rules to actually stay, someone will need to enforce them right?  

In the old thread, people constantly spamming +1 "Oh can I have x avy? ", reserved more than they used, then 1-3 days later "Anyone x avys? " and so on.  When pages become half people commenting on the avys, it's a bit annoying to people who skim through them I'm sure, especially when you can easily send a VM/PM/rep to comment most of the time.  

I guess I missed all those infractions/bans that happened  Steph hasn't done anything besides delete posts and ask for people to obey the rules, that's hardly harsh modding.  Also just take a look at her set shop, she accepts requests from pretty much anyone and is really relaxed with the rules.

Moreover it would help if people _listened_.  It isn't that hard I would think to just not spam this thread with requests and take too many.  Or say you do want to request, what you could do is post something to give away yourself or drop a VM/PM to some of the your favorite set makers that post here all the time, I'm sure they'd take into consideration any requests or if not, then I doubt the thread would make them either.  Plus it's kind of like back in the Naruto fanworks section before e-nat became mod.  Everyone would +40 their post count by spamming "Great job!" in all the threads, but e-nat began to delete posts, give warnings, etc and eventually people started to listen.  Hopefully that will happen here as well since the rules aren't that hard.



Serenity said:


> [noparse]If i could rep you a million times over for this post i would. Everything you just said was to a tea. Its like you were inside my head.
> 
> Thanks julie this post means a lot to me.  [/noparse]



I'm glad, you do a great job after all 



Michael Lucky said:


> [noparse]lol, Julie's epic tl;dr powers pwnd
> 
> ok, since this is spam imma wait for deletion
> 
> ...



Why thank you 



Kyochi said:


> [noparse]Serenity...
> 
> 
> You might not like to hear this. But..
> ...



Good to know I'm not the only one 

Anyways so I'm not spamming the thread, I'll give away something (which is an option for anyone who wants to make a comment, that way you can ask for something you want and still not be spamming!)~


----------



## Pixie (Nov 21, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> You know it's annoying to see so many of you criticizing Aphrodite for managing her section. If you look in the last thread, people would constantly complain that people were taking 3-5 avys and not using them as well as spamming the thread for requests   Now people complain when Aphrodite simply enforces the prior complaints.


Disregarding the fact it's purely asinine to make a rule preventing people from looking for a certain genre of set in the giveaway thread, it's even more asinine to claim the other thread was full of "constant" complaints. All I see is 2 pages of hiccups towards the end which for some reason inspired a new thread after that 1 sign of trouble.  The vast majority ran smoothly. 



> It's obvious she wasn't going to really take away this thread, but everyone that takes avys from this thread probably realizes there are about 10+ fantastic avy request shops, some of which at least before would even find stock for people.  It's quite easy to go request there, esp. when it's even stated in the rules that *this isn't a request thread.*


If people don't know what they want it shouldn't be a godawful crime to ask if anyone has any x type of sets that they haven't posted but are willing to give away. 




> If you seriously think that she'd ban you for voicing your opinion, then that just shows that you don't know Aphrodite at all, she's a fantastic and nice mod and person.  All she is trying to do is help fix this thread since people complained quite a bit before


Staff has done worse. 




> Moreover the activity isn't going to go down if a few people don't like the new rules, after all this already is at 56 pages and it will continue to grow since people will always post here.


Only  because people want rep and sets, there's a supply and demand that exist above the rules because there has to be. 



> Steph is giving you warnings so she doesn't have to constantly delete the posts when people break the rules.  If you honestly had a problem with her policies, why don't you VM/PM her anyways?  Instead of trying to attack her in this thread like she's some tyrant when she isn't doing anything wrong.


The day an opinion can't be discussed publicly is a dark one indeed.


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh ~M~ 

After the last thread in Questions/Complaints where I thought you were agreeing with my general opinions on the situation only to find out later you were trolling the entire time () which got you banned later, I won't bother to take you seriously.  In fact I think you're one of those people that are never serious 

So I'm not spamming~


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you honestly think the last thread is the only thread that had complaints about people just grabbing stuff and not waiting the 24 hour limit to grab more. I got compliants in the old thread about the rules not being into place. I got complaints in my profile about rules not being put into place. I got complaints in my pm box about rules not being into place. The thread isnt the only spot people complain about the way people grab stuff here. To make it worse some of those complaining about me enforcing the rules were the ones who complained about rules not being enforced in the first damn place. Also MEMBERS have stated over and over that this isnt a request thread and to not ask for stuff here but if i keep saying it its wrong im not supposed to. Why cause i am mod and mods are always wrong and mods are always mean and mods always try to stop members from doing what they want. No its not. If a member dont get there way they want to get all hissy about it. I sit here and listen to members complain and i try to fix all the complaints i get and when i do fix them none of you still arent happy. What the hell am i to do. There are no rules now you guys can do what you want here just dont come back to me complaining if it gets out of hand again.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2009)

If there is a lack of perfection within a system I see no one to blame besides the leader.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2009)

You guys!  Sthu already.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _set that was never used~pokemon!_


----------



## pfft (Nov 22, 2009)

pfft you should be deleting more than just michael lucky's last spam post.. but all the posts not involving giving away avatars.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2009)

~M~ said:


> If there is a lack of perfection within a system I see no one to blame besides the leader.



Blame the bureaucracy!


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

What the hell is happening in this thread. 
The previous page was about who's right and wrong and rants and just too many tl;drs.. Enjoying the drama though..



Blooming Cosmo said:


> Lalala~!



Btw, miiine. 
Will rep when after I spread.


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking these two.


----------



## firefist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Red (Pokemon)_


----------



## Mish (Nov 22, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Taken .


----------



## Sunako (Nov 22, 2009)

I want this.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

Too much BRS is in this thread!! 
I'm lovin' it. ;3

~ Rep and cred


----------



## Emily (Nov 22, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Mish (Nov 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Too much BRS is in this thread!!
> I'm lovin' it. ;3
> 
> ~ Rep and cred



I want this <3 thanks


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2009)

Yay, no one took this. 

Mine now~ :3


----------



## Plun (Nov 22, 2009)

Mish said:


> just rep



Me taking!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 22, 2009)

Mia said:


> mine. is there a chance u have a borderless version?





here you go


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

EDIT: Nvm, already taken 



Mish said:


> just rep


Taking this one then 

EDIT: Will rep after cockblock  .


----------



## Pixie (Nov 22, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

Abstract Art, rep if taking cred is optional..


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking this before anyone else


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Any Vocaloid stuff going? Preferably Len Kagamine, Kaito or Luka Megurine.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

^Not a request thread you know


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Serenity took away all the rules so... I dont know if requesting is still banned or not, if so I'll delete these posts later on :>


----------



## Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok  No harm done


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

Rep and cred~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and cred~



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. TAKEN. Will spread and rep again


----------



## Pixie (Nov 22, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is very appreciated but not necessary.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is very appreciated but not necessary.



Taking this one.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is very appreciated but not necessary.



Taking the second one.

UNDA THE SEA







Rep please. Credit isn't necessary .


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 22, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



i want dis pleassseee


----------



## Sima (Nov 22, 2009)

Katz said:


> Random stuff for use. Just rep.



I'll take this since no one took it<3


----------



## Pixie (Nov 22, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 22, 2009)

Bundle of Vocaloid stuff I made but never used
Rep/Credit

sets

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ; 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 22, 2009)

-continued- 

avatars 
 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 22, 2009)

sigs









and that's all he wrote folks


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;  ;



Taking. 


Dunno if I can grab at this time though. 


.. [I can't rep atm, so I'll rep later]


----------



## krome (Nov 22, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 22, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



taking this kitten that is dizzy


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> -continued-
> 
> avatars
> ;



Taking thur Hisagi  .


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Bundle of Vocaloid stuff I made but never used
> Rep/Credit
> 
> sets
> ...





Hisagi said:


> -continued-
> 
> avatars



Me want this set and the avaaa.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 22, 2009)

rep if taking. :]


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 22, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> rep if taking. :]



These two, please.


----------



## Plun (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait, did Serenity seriously take away the rules?


----------



## Sake (Nov 23, 2009)

^ Seems so


----------



## Yumi (Nov 23, 2009)

*Taking<333
*


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 23, 2009)

If you want to use this for your avatar or sig, then go ahead



rep if taking


----------



## Pixie (Nov 23, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 23, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Do want.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2009)

Taken pek pek


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 23, 2009)

Set made for SotW. 





+rep if taking <3


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

Nothing special, rep if taking


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 23, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Set made for SotW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I be snatching this please?


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 23, 2009)

taking


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 23, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Can I be snatching this please?



Of course!


----------



## E (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Vix (Nov 23, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3


taking            .


----------



## E (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 23, 2009)

​


----------



## E (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Can I has this one


----------



## Mαri (Nov 23, 2009)

Taking  .


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 23, 2009)

Any Hitman Reborn stuff? Mainly Belphegor, Byakuran, or Mukuro.


----------



## Muse (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll take this thanks


----------



## Pixie (Nov 23, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated but not necessary.


----------



## Muse (Nov 23, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated but not necessary.



I will take this too thanks


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red (Pokemon)_



Taking these, thanks.


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Taking this,


And this.


----------



## Mish (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Nov 23, 2009)

found two more KAITO set hiding out in my misc folder - rep.credit

  ;


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> found two more KAITO set hiding out in my misc folder - rep.credit



Taking.


----------



## Sima (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hetalia sets - rep.credit*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 23, 2009)

*-cont-*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ;


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 23, 2009)

*-fin-*

 ;  ;


----------



## Izumi (Nov 23, 2009)

rep and cred. :3


----------



## Sima (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this as well~


----------



## Mai (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. :3


----------



## Izumi (Nov 23, 2009)

The Vocaloid avatars here lacks Len. 



Rep and cred~<3


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2009)

ahahahahahaha

you cunt

three musketeers

guess i have to take it


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2009)

Shit! When was the last time I grabbed something??




Anyway.. Uh. Taking.  


Yeah. I'm a greedy pig.


----------



## Mai (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep *if taking*, cred is optional


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 23, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep *if taking*, cred is optional



I shall be taking~


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated but not necessary.



I'll be taking Uchiha.


----------



## Sine (Nov 23, 2009)

MineeeeeeE


----------



## Usui (Nov 24, 2009)

I like this one. 


Edit: Can we really take as much as we want?


----------



## Sake (Nov 24, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated but not necessary.



Mine~ Will rep when I spread


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Nov 24, 2009)

Oldies. SE, FMA, Bleach, Naruto, KH cosplay

rep if taking, cred is appreciated :>


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Simple Resizeing and transparancy, rep if taking


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Usui (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking Hinata.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Nov 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Rep and cred~<3



FFFFFFFFFFFFF---- Taken


----------



## Pixie (Nov 24, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking Miku.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2009)

Make way for greedy pig. 


This is mine.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 24, 2009)

Taken. Reps.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking~   .


----------



## SP (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking.       <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 24, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Taking  .


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 24, 2009)

The Konoha ladies.



Rep please. Cred is optional. <3


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep *if taking*, cred is optional



gratzi hun


----------



## Ito (Nov 24, 2009)

What anime is this from?


----------



## Muse (Nov 24, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 



rep if taking :3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 24, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> ] *  *
> rep if taking :3



Taking this! :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2009)

*Steals this* @_@ I don't care if I get stabbed, I'm taking.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Sine (Nov 24, 2009)

mine
will repp soon


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 24, 2009)

Shiner said:


> mine
> will repp soon



enjoy 

don't worry about the rep, i don't mind


----------



## Peak (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Zach (Nov 25, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Usui (Nov 25, 2009)

No one is using this one.. So..yeah.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 25, 2009)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Eternity (Nov 25, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> The Konoha ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep please. Cred is optional. <3






Taking


----------



## Mai (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep if taking~


----------



## Sake (Nov 25, 2009)

Rep and credit if taking~


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Rep if taking 

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Rep if taking



Ah, this is so cute, I want it. 

I already repped you not too long ago as well.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

Amazing, i'll take thanks.

edit: gay, it says i gotta spread rep around more before giving it to you again. I'll be sure to still rep you whenever it allows me to.


----------



## Black (Nov 25, 2009)

Taking               .


----------



## taiga (Nov 25, 2009)

credit


----------



## Anjo (Nov 25, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;


SHINJI AND SOxROX ARE SO MINE



Reping    <3333333


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 25, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and credit if taking~



MINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

rep after I spread.


----------



## Alice (Nov 25, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is appreciated


----------



## Muse (Nov 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



this thanks


----------



## Mish (Nov 25, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Rep if taking
> ;



Taking, thanks~


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking. About time someone posted some photo-avas


----------



## Red Version (Nov 25, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ;  ;  ;



TAKING GARY


----------



## Emigan (Nov 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking  Will rep and credit


----------



## Red Version (Nov 25, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ;  ;  ;


sorry meant red


----------



## Norc (Nov 25, 2009)

Rep If Taking,Credit Is Appreciated.


----------



## Sima (Nov 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is appreciated



Taking

Thanks~


----------



## Muse (Nov 25, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

Set~






rep if taking :3


----------



## krome (Nov 25, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## stardust (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty low on inspiration right now, but I threw this together.





If taking, rep please, no need for cred. :3


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 25, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



I'll take this, please~


----------



## Mαri (Nov 25, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



Taking  .


----------



## Yeobo (Nov 25, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



Far too awesome to pass up. Snagging~


----------



## Black (Nov 25, 2009)

Taking           .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2009)

i didnt see anyone take this one yet~


Nor this one~
thx.

i cant rep for both cuz the same person made both~


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2009)

^Enjoy


----------



## Sima (Nov 26, 2009)

Takumi said:


> ^Enjoy



Taking, thanks~


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## kyochi (Nov 26, 2009)

Taking.  


Edit: @ Mai and Takumi: If I wasn't able to rep you, let me know.. @_@ I think there was a glitch there..Iono.


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 26, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Rep if taking


Taking ^

Repped.


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 26, 2009)

Takumi said:


>


Taking Kiba.

Repped


----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2009)

*You know the drill..*


----------



## Usui (Nov 26, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 26, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. :]


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2009)

;  ;  ;  rep or something plz


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. :]



HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

Taking the Silver and Feraligatr avatar.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2009)

~M~ said:


> rep or something plz



Taking Metagross.


----------



## April (Nov 26, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. :]



taking Sasuke


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe nobody took these


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2009)

If no one else claimed this, i'll take.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 26, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  rep or something plz



taking suicune  Rep coming.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 27, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Usui (Nov 27, 2009)

Awh, this got me. Taking.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

;  ;   ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2009)

Any Len stuff going out? .


----------



## Emigan (Nov 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> [



Taking. Thanks
Rep given.

Any Nabari No Ou sets? (Are the rules back yet?)


----------



## Ito (Nov 27, 2009)

Let's get some Hitman Reborn! avatars.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Nov 27, 2009)

lets just stop asking.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2009)

There are no rules on it so shush.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any Len stuff going out? .



 ;  ;


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



THHAAANK YOUUUU <3


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _30stm_ 










*Spoiler*: _Friends_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Carter Gossip girl_


----------



## Sake (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think Kelsey stole this.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2009)

^ No I didnt . I didnt want to be _too_ greedy XD


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 27, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Let's get some Hitman Reborn! avatars.



This x2 plox.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 27, 2009)

rep/cred is NOT required, but would be appreciated :]


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 27, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep/cred is NOT required, but would be appreciated :]


do waaaaaaant


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to take!! Lambo <3


----------



## Pixie (Nov 27, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Muse (Nov 27, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



This 

I always love your avys<3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 27, 2009)

This pliz.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



Mine.


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;   ;  ;  ;  ;



Taking one of them.... cant make up my mind


----------



## Muse (Nov 27, 2009)

*  *   

rep if taking :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 27, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



Taking


----------



## KohZa (Nov 27, 2009)

taking this.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 27, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



taking.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 27, 2009)

*vocaloid stuff*


​

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 










*CRED+REP :]*


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 27, 2009)

Cloud said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *CRED+REP :]*



Taking              ~


----------



## Plun (Nov 27, 2009)

Taking. Will rep after I spread some rep around.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2009)

Was bored and havent made anything in photoshop in a little while so figured i would.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 27, 2009)

*CRED+REP :]*


----------



## Mai (Nov 28, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

Serenity said:


> Was bored and havent made anything in photoshop in a little while so figured i would.



Taken both


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> ​
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> ...


taking this.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 28, 2009)

only rep


----------



## Cuntacular (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont plan on using these..

*Spoiler*: _avs_ 




*+rep *




*Spoiler*: _BL Set_ 









*rep and credit if taking*:]


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Shreyas (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice, I am taking this.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> i dont plan on using these..
> 
> 
> *rep and credit if taking*



Taking. Rep given.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 28, 2009)

This , kthx.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> i dont plan on using these..



mine. 

also giving..


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Alex. said:


> mine.
> 
> also giving..



Taking this set.

Thanks Rep is coming <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 28, 2009)

Taking this adfljalgja


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's something I once made messing around in Photoshop. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never used avies containing real people.  


But I guess there's a frst time for everything.  ..I'll take it.


----------



## Pixie (Nov 28, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 28, 2009)

Whole bunch of Castiel avys.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Quick make:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and cred if taking


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;   ;  ;  ;  ;



Taking LALALALALA


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

any kimi ni todoke stuff up for grabs?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 28, 2009)

Any Dengeki Daisy?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Muse (Nov 28, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



 These two plz<3

 I'll rep you two times ASAP, if that's ok :3


----------



## Cloud (Nov 28, 2009)

*CRED+REP :]*


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going to grab this.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 28, 2009)

*CRED+REP :]*


----------



## Ito (Nov 28, 2009)

What anime is he from?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

^ D.Gray Man


----------



## Muse (Nov 28, 2009)

*  

 * 

Alice in Wonderland Sets Pt. 1 ~


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









rep if taking :3


----------



## Muse (Nov 28, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland Sets Pt. 2 ~


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









rep if taking :3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 28, 2009)

+Rep if taking. <3


----------



## Yeobo (Nov 28, 2009)

Ziiiiing. -le snag-


----------



## Yeobo (Nov 28, 2009)

This was not made by me, but I think it's just so pretty that someone else can appreciate it now that I'm finished. 


*Spoiler*: _ all credit/rep to woohooitsbrenda_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> i dont plan on using these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking this .


----------



## Izumi (Nov 28, 2009)

My Alice is so popular.. 

Alice set here nao. Rep and cred. ;3


----------



## `Monster (Nov 29, 2009)

Any mayuri avis anyone?


----------



## Ina (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​



*Spoiler*: __ 





​



*Spoiler*: __ 





​



*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> My Alice is so popular..
> 
> Alice set here nao. Rep and cred. ;3



Stealing Awice~


----------



## Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Latest_


----------



## Emigan (Nov 29, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Alice in Wonderland Sets Pt. 1 ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking. Will rep 

We need more Envy on this thread...and still no Nabari no Ou


----------



## Raikage (Nov 29, 2009)

Taking. ...


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 29, 2009)

Signatures. I can Provide Avatars for these if needed.

*Signatures*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Please Credit if u Use these.


----------



## Fin (Nov 29, 2009)

me take

rep


----------



## Zach (Nov 29, 2009)

Taking


----------



## KohZa (Nov 29, 2009)

Ina said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



taking this cool one .


----------



## Alice (Nov 29, 2009)

Random randomness 
rep if taking, credit is verrrrryyy appreciated :3


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 29, 2009)

*Rep and cred. *


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome, taking. I'll use it in a day.


----------



## E (Nov 29, 2009)

taking this, i'll have one of my associates rep you


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 









random avas


rep & credit


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> Random randomness
> rep if taking, credit is verrrrryyy appreciated :3



taking <3 will rep and credit


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> Random randomness
> rep if taking, credit is verrrrryyy appreciated :3



I'll be taking Naruto.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be taking the first one on the bottom.


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

rep and cred~


----------



## Norc (Nov 29, 2009)

Rep If Taking.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2009)

dammit E


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2009)

just rep 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crayons (Nov 29, 2009)

​


----------



## Muse (Nov 29, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 


rep if taking, cred is optional :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2009)

*Takes* Took. I repped.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 29, 2009)

Reserving Alfred and Matthew, thank you very much

Just saw the Alfred and Arthur avatar and I lol'd


----------



## Ito (Nov 29, 2009)

~M~, we need some more Gekkou avatars.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 30, 2009)

You rep, you credit, I'll do the rest.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



Mine, thank you..


----------



## Sake (Nov 30, 2009)

I just have to take this


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 30, 2009)

rep/credit


----------



## Sake (Nov 30, 2009)

rep and cred :>


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2009)

* 





*

*rep/credit*


----------



## Mish (Nov 30, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional :3



Taking these two


----------



## Sima (Nov 30, 2009)

~M~ said:


> [



Taking Red and Blue~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2009)

NO THE SHOTA LEN GOT TAKEN 

Anymore? :<


----------



## Pixie (Nov 30, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 30, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Finally 

takingg


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

NoRc13 said:


> Rep If Taking.


taking this one .


----------



## On and On (Nov 30, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep & credit



mines


----------



## Muse (Nov 30, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

rep :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty. =3 

Taking.


----------



## Sake (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _K-ON mio set_ 







rep and credit. :>


----------



## Izumi (Dec 1, 2009)

Random set. Rep and cred~ :}


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 1, 2009)

rep/credit


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Pixie (Dec 1, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 1, 2009)

Sake said:


> *Spoiler*: _K-ON mio set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zomgg taking! <3

*reps + cred coming*


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 1, 2009)

-swoops down and snags-


----------



## Pixie (Dec 1, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## Muse (Dec 1, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Takin :3

I think i claim something every time you post


----------



## Mαri (Dec 1, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Taking :ho .


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 1, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional


----------



## Izumi (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Mine. 

Also some avatars~ Rep and cred.


----------



## Katz (Dec 2, 2009)

rep + cred <3


----------



## Izumi (Dec 2, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred <3



taking.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 2, 2009)

sets. :WOW rep and cred


*Spoiler*: _#one_ 










*Spoiler*: _#two_ 










*Spoiler*: _#three_


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> sets. :WOW rep and cred
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _#three_



Taking <333


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Sets


That's it.


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> Sets
> 
> 
> That's it.



Taking            :3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking. 


Takumi, I love all of your avatars.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2009)

Len Len anyone? ;____;


----------



## Muse (Dec 2, 2009)

Random, random stuffz~

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if you want any of it


----------



## Pixie (Dec 2, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking this too.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking the dark one/statue thingy


----------



## Black (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking               .


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Random, random stuffz~
> 
> *  *
> 
> ...



Taking the pandas.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3



Sasuke


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Len Len anyone? ;____;



You Lenophile you


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2009)

Sake said:


> You Lenophile you



FFFFFFFFFF--- Im so tempted to take them all but I dont wanna get people calling me greedy ;______;

For now I take the first two


----------



## Katz (Dec 2, 2009)

rep + cred


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2009)

ARRGHH. IM OVERLY GREEDY BUT MY FANGIRLISM WONT LET ME NOT TAKE THEM >:

Taken .


----------



## Ryan (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 2, 2009)

Any Hitman Reborn stuff? Mainly Belphegor, Byakuran, or Mukuro.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Taking this one.



I already took this Look at post above.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 2, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred



Cute 

Taking  ~


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Set



Have a nice day


----------



## Krix (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is appreciated but not necessary. <3




Taking SaiNaru one <3


----------



## Mozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


>



taking pix


----------



## Sima (Dec 2, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred



Taking these three<33


----------



## Pixie (Dec 2, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



Your avies are beautiful  I'll take this one


----------



## `Monster (Dec 2, 2009)

ANY MAYURI AVIS? D;


----------



## Sen (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



Taking


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2009)

Crayons said:


> ​


takingpek


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 2, 2009)

rep and creditin lators <3


----------



## On and On (Dec 2, 2009)

taking diiiis


----------



## Alice (Dec 3, 2009)

rep if taking
cred is appreciated ~


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is very appreciated but not necessary. <3



Taking this Sauce.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2009)

Takin diz. :3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 3, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> Takumi, I love all of your avatars.



Enjoy, glad you like them.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2009)

Eye Spy With My Little Eye Something Beginning With Len .

Taken <3


----------



## Black (Dec 3, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



Taking               .


----------



## Katz (Dec 3, 2009)

rep + cred


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 3, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred



mineminemine


----------



## Zach (Dec 3, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred



Taking Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate taking so much.  But it can't he helped. 


Rep'ed and will credit when I use. 

Edit: @ Takumi: I can't rep you atm, give me some time. D:


----------



## Pixie (Dec 3, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2009)

This .


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 taking,will rep laterz


----------



## Mαri (Dec 3, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



SDKFJALGAGHA

Taking  .


----------



## Norc (Dec 3, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking this Pix.


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred



Omg, Kaname and Zero

Mine~


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep only.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Muse (Dec 3, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 * 

rep if taking :3


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 3, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *
> 
> rep if taking :3



I shall take. Thanks. 
*EDIT*; Need to spread rep around. Give me a second.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 3, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



Lulz, taking~

Cute.


----------



## Kickz (Dec 3, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *
> rep if taking :3



Taking


----------



## Muse (Dec 3, 2009)

Winter themed avas

 *  * 

 *  *  * 

 * 

rep c:


----------



## Izumi (Dec 3, 2009)

rep and cred~ :3


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> rep and cred~ :3



changed my mind~

will rep after 24h


----------



## pfft (Dec 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



damn it i think you just spoiled me on LOST. this is Jacob isnt it?


----------



## Plun (Dec 3, 2009)

Taking.



pfft said:


> damn it i think you just spoiled me on LOST. this is Jacob isnt it?



No, it's from Supernatural.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 4, 2009)

*Steals*


----------



## Emily (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 















Please rep & cred if using.


----------



## Mai (Dec 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking
> cred is appreciated ~



Taking, will rep :3


----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Dec 4, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



I'm taking for later use..


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking this.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Some PS experiment, rep if taking


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep & cred if using.



Taking this one


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

More PS playing

Rep if taking


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep & cred if using.



I didn't notice this before >< Mineminemine.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking
> cred is appreciated ~



So mine mine mine. Loffin.


----------



## Nami (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking            .


----------



## Tayo (Dec 4, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Winter themed avas
> 
> 
> 
> rep c:




taking :333


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking <3 .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone got any Digimon sets?

Magnamon
Omegamon/Omnimon 
Imperialdramon

Or Wargreymon plz.

Will rep.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Made a avy


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

Len / Hibari Avas going? .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Made just now


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking this.


----------



## m o l o k o (Dec 4, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Winter themed avas
> *
> 
> 
> rep c:



 *grabs*

Will rep after spreading.D:


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



When I saw all those Naruto avies...taking this one


----------



## Emily (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking this. <3


----------



## Emily (Dec 4, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Taking this one



Forgot to rep. 
(yes it does matter. )


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2009)

Rep(no nulls) and cred if taking.

Edit: @ Post above. I'm taking it


----------



## Pixie (Dec 4, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Mine


----------



## Muse (Dec 4, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 * 

rep ;3



Izumi said:


> rep and cred~ :3



And i'll be claiming this while i'm at it


----------



## Mish (Dec 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Mine



FFFFFFFFFFFuuu

Any Zelda stuff?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking. I love your avies, I'll rep you soon I already repped you before so it won't let me..


----------



## Crayons (Dec 4, 2009)

rep/credit not required, but would be appreciated ​


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 4, 2009)

rep credit, whatever you want


----------



## Pixie (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking. <3


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 4, 2009)

*Grabs* Cheers.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 4, 2009)

Mish said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFuuu
> 
> Any Zelda stuff?





Rep if taking, credit is optional. :]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd take one of those Link avys, but Ren specifically asked for them. :<

I'll have what she leaves behind, I guess.


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Mish (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. :]



Thank you


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. :]



I'll take this, but Death can have it if she wanted that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Nah, you can take it


----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep/credit not required, but would be appreciated ​



taking this


----------



## kyochi (Dec 4, 2009)

Wth.  Taking.


----------



## Sima (Dec 4, 2009)

December said:


>



Taking for sure!

thanks~


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sima (Dec 4, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



Holy Jizz, I feel greedy

but I have to snag these, thanks  xD


----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

Reserving this for Kelsey if she wants it~

[there are no rules now so I think you can do that ]


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 4, 2009)

FFFFFF-

Snagging.

EDIT: All repped out from spreading. =P Lol, irony. But have no fear, I'll rep ASAP.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 4, 2009)

A little sig for whoever wants it  Rep is welcome if you want to use it, thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 4, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep credit, whatever you want


Do want.


----------



## Sine (Dec 4, 2009)

taking


----------



## Mozu (Dec 5, 2009)

rep please
credit optional


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2009)

this please


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep credit, whatever you want



my my, these are gorgeous. 

rep given


----------



## Nami (Dec 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> rep please
> credit optional



Totally mine.


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 5, 2009)

Taking <333


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> rep please
> credit optional



Taking. 

Rep is on the way.


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



I want this one so bad.  +rep


----------



## Sima (Dec 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> rep please
> credit optional



Taking these


----------



## Lyn (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if you take please


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if takingpek


----------



## Katz (Dec 5, 2009)

rep + cred <3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Sake said:


> Reserving this for Kelsey if she wants it~
> 
> [there are no rules now so I think you can do that ]



I LOVE YOU TIFF pek. I will rep you and ~M~ now


----------



## Emigan (Dec 5, 2009)

Lyn said:


> Rep if you take please



Taking. Will rep


----------



## taiga (Dec 5, 2009)

taking. thanks


----------



## Lyn (Dec 5, 2009)

Ends With A Bang said:


> Taking. Will rep



Thanks I hope you will enjoy it 

Some new thingies :







Rep is always welcome if you want to take


----------



## Pixie (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Tsunnaaaa <333 Taken .


----------



## Sima (Dec 5, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred <3



God I love your avys~

mine!


----------



## GlazedIce (Dec 5, 2009)

Taking both. 
Repping.

BTW, what anime is the avvie from. :X


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking this~


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 5, 2009)

Long shot, but any David Tennant, Mighty Boosh or House avatars?


----------



## Katz (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



taking. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 5, 2009)

Lyn said:


> Rep if you take please



Taking  sorry for repping on another post of yours XD


----------



## Lyn (Dec 5, 2009)

No problem lol  Thanks and enjoy~


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2009)

Some old and new stuff. 
Rep if taking, cred is optional~


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 5, 2009)

^taking miku


----------



## Pixie (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



GlazedIce said:


> BTW, what anime is the avvie from. :X



Gah, I can't remember what it's called.. :<


----------



## GlazedIce (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Gah, I can't remember what it's called.. :<



Aww okay. That's alright.


----------



## Nami (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Zach (Dec 5, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm taking this pls  thx.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Lyn (Dec 5, 2009)

Rep if using please


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Lyn said:


> Rep if using please



Taking sasuke, will rep.


----------



## Mai (Dec 5, 2009)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Mαri (Dec 5, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep if taking :3



Gone in a flash! ~~


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep if taking :3



Taking Kid. will rep soon


----------



## Red Version (Dec 5, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. :]



Taking this 
I cant rep you again ):


----------



## On and On (Dec 5, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Rep if taking



MINES!


----------



## kyochi (Dec 5, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Dec 5, 2009)

Itachiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 6, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if you want any of it



Really late, but taking this one.


----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep if taking :3



Prussiaa & Len <3 Taken <:



Kyochi said:


> Taking this one.




FFFFFFFFFFF----


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> FFFFFFFFFFF----




Funny thing about that.. After a minute I took it, I didn't even want it. 


I'm the worst.  


 Sorry. <3 ... Edit: BAH!  Take it if you want it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2009)

RLLY? I LOVE YOU KYO .


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2009)

Ily Takumiandyourawesomeayz Kelsey.  



Edit: Nvm!  I'm taking waaay too many avatars.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine .


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Rep if taking, cred is optional


----------



## Mai (Dec 6, 2009)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 6, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



sweets said:


> i'm taking this pls  thx.



remember to rep


----------



## Mish (Dec 6, 2009)

Any Hetalia?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2009)

rep if taking.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry to ask...but.  
Any Zoro/Mihawk/Smoker/Kakashi/Raikage/Hiei/Vegeta avatars?


----------



## Katz (Dec 6, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> rep if taking.



Can you please tell me where's this from, as in what anime? 

also taking the L gif. <3


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2009)

> Can you please tell me where's this from, as in what anime?



its from Darker than Black.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 6, 2009)

..
Rep only.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 6, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> rep if taking.



Taking gin set, will rep.


----------



## Leon (Dec 6, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Rep if taking, cred is optional




Taking the 1 kitty avy.

The cuteness... it overloads /seizure.

Rep inc.


----------



## Muse (Dec 6, 2009)

This


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2009)

reps for these.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 6, 2009)

Rep only.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

rep+cred+link to my profile/shop




​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 6, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep + cred <3



Taking for SP <3


----------



## SP (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks KK. And Katz. <333


----------



## Katz (Dec 6, 2009)

some stuff, rep + cred <3


----------



## `Monster (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay so no Mayuri avis.

May I please have some Sejin Komamura avis? 

Please?


----------



## Mαri (Dec 6, 2009)

Any kuroshitsuji avas/sets?


----------



## Muse (Dec 6, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 * 

rep :3


----------



## Black (Dec 6, 2009)

Taking          .


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Taking-will rep


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 6, 2009)

do want


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep+cred+link to my profile/shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Peak (Dec 6, 2009)

Taking this.

Repped.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Dec 7, 2009)

Rep/credit


----------



## Morphine (Dec 7, 2009)

Katz said:


> some stuff, rep + cred <3



do want, will use tomorrow <3 repped


----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *  *
> 
> 
> rep :3



taking taking taking


----------



## Shreyas (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy wankabobs! Taking.  


Though I can't rep you atm. I will when I can!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2009)

omggg. *takes*


----------



## Pixie (Dec 7, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

sig of the week winner
rep+cred+link to my profile/shop​


----------



## Sake (Dec 7, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Mineeeee~ I think I need to spread first, but if not I'll rep right away :>


----------



## Pixie (Dec 7, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 7, 2009)

GRRR Taking. 


Edit: ...I can.not.rep. ..Sorry pixie. Will rep when I can. Promise. 

Edit2: Changed my mind about taking two (Kelsey would kill me).


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep/credit


----------



## Crayons (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep/credit not required, but would be  :]​


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep/credit


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking   will rep now,will cred when i use(sometime later)
thanks.


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

rep and cred :]


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm taking this.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Totally mine pek


Just this thanks


----------



## Uffie (Dec 8, 2009)

taking


----------



## Supreme Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there any rules for this thread? Like can you take as many as you want?(well not rly but like 3-5?) etc.


----------



## Skibitybobop (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking. Repping now.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> Is there any rules for this thread? Like can you take as many as you want?(well not rly but like 3-5?) etc.



It was, but it was removed


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking, thanx!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone got any Protoman or Zero sets?
Will rep.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2009)

so as there aren't any rules anymore,can we give away old sets,even if we didn't make them?of course credit would go to the original maker.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Not sure about that one...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, I did that once.

Banned.


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually, I've seen many people do that and none of them (that I know of) got banned. I _think_ that as long as you say "rep and credit [insertmember]" or something among those lines it's fine. I think.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Mαri (Dec 8, 2009)

EDIT: Taking this other one :3

I'll take this :3 .



> so as there aren't any rules anymore,can we give away old sets,even if we didn't make them?of course credit would go to the original maker.



I think somebody in this thread did that once, and didn't get banned.

As long as you give a link to the person's profile/shop/etc and give them credit I'm sure it's allowed.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2009)

Takumi said:


>





this please, will rep after spread


----------



## Federer (Dec 8, 2009)

Reps.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking. Dx ..can't help it.


----------



## Raikage (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking....


----------



## Emigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking  Will Rep.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep.
credit is optional





wolfdude said:


> so as there aren't any rules anymore,can we give away old sets,even if we didn't make them?of course credit would go to the original maker.



As long as you aren't repped or credit for said set. I think its more likely you'd get banned for that, rules in place or not.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> Is there any rules for this thread? Like can you take as many as you want?(well not rly but like 3-5?) etc.



Just don't be surprised if people take and use them before you do. Do you really need 3 to 5 avis? It's different if they're several pages back and they weren't taken, of course. 



wolfdude said:


> so as there aren't any rules anymore,can we give away old sets,even if we didn't make them?of course credit would go to the original maker.



It's probably safer to contact the person that made it and see if they want to give it away to someone else. Whether they do or don't, it's not your decision to make--they can post it in giveaways themselves to avoid confusion. 

---





rep please
credit optional


----------



## Mαri (Dec 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep.
> credit is optional



HOO SHIIIII-

Mine :ho .


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

cont


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2009)

i take this too


----------



## Pixie (Dec 8, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



and i'll be taking this hotness hurr


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking 4th one.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2009)

^can only take two


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 8, 2009)

No more rules ^.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2009)

I spy with my little eye 

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> No more rules ^.



 hellyes


----------



## Mαri (Dec 8, 2009)

sweets said:


> hellyes



Don't get any ideas, sweets  .


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> No more rules ^.


Rules or not, its only decent to take just one or two right?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rules or not, its only decent to take just one or two right?



Probably. Doesn't change the fact that you _can_ take more now.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll just edit out my entire annoyed/angry message   Since it was a bit uncalled for, stress getting to me.

But seriously you guys, try and have some respect for other people too.  Things can't work if everyone doesn't obey the rules, we're supposed to be somewhat of a community on here, so it would be better if you tried to leave things for other people and gave the appropriate credit/rep when people want it.  

Steph may have edited out the official rules, but it would still be nice if everyone just followed some rules implicitly, like only taking things that you will actually use.

@Takumi- Taking


----------



## Mai (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> cont





Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking Gaara and Kid.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 9, 2009)

just rep, credit if you want to


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Crossikka (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sahyks (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking, thanks. 

----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## Sunako (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 9, 2009)

Moar...


----------



## Anjo (Dec 9, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Moar...



Stealing           .


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 9, 2009)

Rep/Credit


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 9, 2009)

TAKING PLZ


----------



## Pixie (Dec 9, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG Vaporeon. pek Taking this. Do you have the stock for it as well? :3



Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much agree with this.

Honestly, it's only common courtesy. Only take what you're going to use, instead of gorging yourself on avys that you think look cool, but will most likely never use, because you'll either forget about it or not feel like wearing it once you get around to it.

Still just take one or two, and leave some for other people.



Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking this one as well


----------



## Anarch (Dec 9, 2009)

L set:




rep+credit if taking.


----------



## Sake (Dec 9, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking          <3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sake (Dec 9, 2009)

rep and credit :3


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

Sake said:


> rep and credit :3



Taking 



Thanks ^^


----------



## Pixie (Dec 9, 2009)

Some Kimi ni Todoke stuff..




Rep if taking, credit is optional. :]



Sake said:


> Taking          <3





Death-kun said:


> Taking this one as well



just remember to rep when you can~


----------



## Mihael (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 9, 2009)

Pixie said:


>




FFFFF Sawako pek Taken <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

rep+cred+link to my shop/profile




​


----------



## Sake (Dec 9, 2009)

Pixie said:


> just remember to rep when you can~



I didn't forget, I just had to spread and now I'm 24 hour'd, lol. Will rep tomorrow :>


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep+cred+link to my shop/profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Taking?



Yes, retaking then  <3

Sorry


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

No problem.  <3


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2009)

Please <33


----------



## Fin (Dec 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep/Credit



Taking      .

Will rep once I get around to it, and can again


----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking this. *-* 


I can't rep atm.   ..I'm sorry!  I'll rep as soon as possible!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 9, 2009)

Tsukasa! pek

Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 9, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Dman (Dec 9, 2009)

taking

will rep when off 24h


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Mihael (Dec 10, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Fixed the avatar link to the gambit set I posted two pages back - thanks Aldo


----------



## Crayons (Dec 10, 2009)

*gackpoid - kaito - len*

rep/credits not required, but would be . :]​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 10, 2009)

Waaah, mine. xD


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Crayons said:


> ​



danke, hans


----------



## Mai (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep/Cred if taking :3


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep, credit optional


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Dec 10, 2009)

I want the stock for this one.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Sunako (Dec 10, 2009)

^ This image or video has been moved/deleted. 

EDIT: Working now.
Taking this :3


----------



## Zach (Dec 10, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep(no null) and cred


----------



## Mish (Dec 10, 2009)

Just rep


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Dec 10, 2009)

cherrymilk said:


> Rep, credit optional
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this, thanks.

Edit: Ugh, 24 hour limit. Will credit now, rep when I can.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

*Don't rep me. * Rep and credit Pixie if you're taking.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

Mish said:


> █
> 
> 
> Just rep



Taking those


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Your Madara is mine .


----------



## Sake (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Can I have the stock for these please? :3


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 10, 2009)

Any Hitman Reborn avs/sets?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2009)

^ Seconded .


----------



## Emigan (Dec 10, 2009)

Mish said:


> Just rep



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Spanner & Yama <33333 
Taken
need to spread first, sorry ><


----------



## Mαri (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking for my luff Alexandritee


----------



## Sake (Dec 10, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Taking for my luff Alexandritee



Screw you Mari


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 10, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Taking for my luff Alexandritee



Thank you bby 

Also, can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Sake (Dec 10, 2009)

^ Sorry for asking two times in the same day, but can I have it too?  That avy is just too cute <3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 10, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Thank you bby
> 
> Also, can I have the stock for this?



Here's the 125x125 version so that white doesn't appear around the border


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 10, 2009)

Ffffff, thanks a lot <3
Will rep again when I can.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Shit I made but never used, idc


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Takign Mizukage and ze Empolezon.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 10, 2009)

sage naruto set, credit would be nice, rep is a must.
rep me for each piece, yo.


----------



## Yush (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



_Taking teh K-twins :3_


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> sage naruto set, credit would be nice, rep is a must.
> rep me for each piece, yo.



Taking the sig. 

You got the stock for it too?


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 10, 2009)

Can you maybe remove the sharigan's true power and replace it with a simble Tobi Freak?


----------



## Ito (Dec 10, 2009)

Let's get some Code Geass stuff.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 10, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone have America, England, or Japan avy's?


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

^ ask Em, I'm sure he has plenty.


----------



## Peak (Dec 10, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.


Taking this.

Repped also.


----------



## On and On (Dec 10, 2009)

MINE


----------



## kyochi (Dec 10, 2009)

FFFFFUUUUUUUnn. Taking. 



Edit: Wah, no..no set.  Just avy.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Dec 10, 2009)

]
i'll b taeking this pls


----------



## Marmite. (Dec 10, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 10, 2009)

Oro is mine


----------



## Peak (Dec 10, 2009)

Taking Akuma.


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking :3


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2009)

Part II

 *  * 



rep<3


----------



## Plun (Dec 10, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Part II



Taking. Will rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 10, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



Taking these. Thanks.


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll take this~


----------



## Crayons (Dec 11, 2009)

*gumi - luka - meiko
miku - rin*

rep/credit not required, but would be . :]​


----------



## Mai (Dec 11, 2009)

Sima said:


> Anyone have America, England, or Japan avy's?



I seconded this 


hell, I'll just make them


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



taking lelouch with the gun, the one thats not taken. thx.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

^this is not the right thread to do that.try the shops around .


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 11, 2009)

Rep if taking/Credit optional


----------



## Mai (Dec 11, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep if taking/Credit optional



Taking the Prussia one


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Sake (Dec 11, 2009)

Taking this~


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 11, 2009)

dkwhwhr taken.


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Taking the Sasori avatar in the middle.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 11, 2009)

Any xxxHolic stuff?


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 11, 2009)

Taking <33


----------



## Sake (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Ffffffffffffmineeeee. Will rep when I can :>


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



love 

repped


----------



## Pixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



I want this one and will credit when i use but repping now. thank you


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone got any christmas themed avatars?


----------



## Sima (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking~ <3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got any christmas themed avatars?



yeah, I have quite a few




As usual, rep if taking/credit is optional. XD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

*Reps are a must. No nulls.
Cred are a must. 
*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

Rep and cred  .


----------



## Mαri (Dec 11, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3



Taking Asuka  .


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Crayons (Dec 11, 2009)

rep/credit not required, but would be  :]​​


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Taking Tyrannitar.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Peak (Dec 11, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## `Monster (Dec 11, 2009)

Omfg 

Will rep alot if anyone can give me some Dumbledore avis and the sets/sigs to the pic 


PLEASE!?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 11, 2009)

Real people. Nice. 


Taking. ..Also, I can't rep atm. D: ..So please give me some time. Ty~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



omg!

Taking Celebi =X


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

Who is this? I might take this if I find out who it is.


----------



## Zach (Dec 12, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



Champagne stopped using it so taking Oro.


----------



## Mai (Dec 12, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 12, 2009)

Pretty. I'll take this for later use.


----------



## Sake (Dec 12, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep/credit not required, but would be  :]​​



Taking these, will rep when I can <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Taking Tyrannitar.





Crossikka said:


>



Alakazam and Gyrados


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 12, 2009)

Taking, rep coming up!


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2009)

rep, cred is optional


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep, cred is optional



Taking


----------



## Yumi (Dec 12, 2009)

*
Taking<3~~*


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 12, 2009)

rep if taking/credit is nice some times


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

^ Definatley Mine Hisaaa

Need to spread ;___; Done.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep, cred is optional



I love this picture 

will rep after 24 hour block is over


----------



## Katz (Dec 12, 2009)

just rep.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2009)

Katz said:


> just rep.



taking this one 

repped

this is the last thing I'll take today


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 12, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep, cred is optional



Yoink


----------



## Pixie (Dec 12, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3


----------



## Uffie (Dec 12, 2009)

taking :3


----------



## Plun (Dec 12, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep if taking



Taking! Rep'd


----------



## Anjo (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> yeah, I have quite a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MINE         .   Nom.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking the third one.


----------



## Mihael (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Taking Ike.


----------



## m o l o k o (Dec 12, 2009)

Katz said:


> just rep.



 Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 12, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional. :3


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep if taking/Credit optional



Omfg. Mine.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

Here some soul eater stuff rep if ya take  , rep if you take


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

More soul eater  , rep if you take


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Soul eater sigs, Rep if you take


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. :3



Thanks gods. Taking.


----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



minespek


----------



## Cloud (Dec 12, 2009)

_*CRED and REP :]*_


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 12, 2009)

Any Kuroshitsuji stuff?


----------



## Plun (Dec 12, 2009)

Cloud said:


> _*CRED and REP :]*_



TAKING SUOU!


----------



## Cloud (Dec 12, 2009)

*Cred + Rep :]*


----------



## Mish (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3



Wait wait.

I WANT KIRBY


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2009)

Specifically requesting any Pokemon stuff anyone has. :3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 12, 2009)

Takumi does it again. 


Rofl. Taking.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 13, 2009)

Too good to pass up. Will rep when 24hr block is up


----------



## Migooki (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine mine mine. Stock, please?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 13, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> Mine mine mine. Stock, please?



Enjoy,


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional. <3




Taking


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



Taking Jotaro.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional~



Raiden said:


> Taking the third one.



Remember to rep. :3


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2009)

rep if taking
cred is appreciated


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 13, 2009)

_Cred is optional but appreciated(theres a rep in it for you).
Red is a must.

_


----------



## Katz (Dec 13, 2009)

rep + cred.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2009)

Who is this..?  




....Rofl. I'd like to take. I can't rep because of the 24hour limit, so I'll rep later. :<


----------



## Pixie (Dec 13, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 13, 2009)

^ Taking the second one. :x



& this~


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking~ *rep*


----------



## Pixie (Dec 13, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## Mihael (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking


----------



## Plun (Dec 13, 2009)

Me! Also, do you know who she is?


----------



## Pixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Plun said:


> Me! Also, do you know who she is?



Yep. She's just a vocaloid, her name's Miki. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2009)

God dammit, I missed the Kotone + Marill avy.


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking these, please.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2009)

KHR/APH Crap?


----------



## Mish (Dec 13, 2009)

Any moar Fire emblem?


----------



## Cloud (Dec 13, 2009)

Christmas is coming



*Cred + Rep :]*


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional~
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to rep. :3



minespek


----------



## Cloud (Dec 13, 2009)

*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## Yush (Dec 13, 2009)

_This and this please. Kelsey missed them, lol _


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2009)

^ I only take ones with Len on his own or Len/Kaito .


----------



## Yush (Dec 13, 2009)

_^
Oh yes, of course. Yaoi. Carry on._


----------



## valerian (Dec 13, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Christmas is coming
> 
> 
> 
> *Cred + Rep :]*



Taking Kamina.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Plun (Dec 13, 2009)

@Hestia: December already taken it.



Pixie said:


> Yep. She's just a vocaloid, her name's Miki. :3



Ah, thanks. I knew she was familiar.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Taking!!!!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 13, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



Mine     .


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2009)

taking


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;



Mine~<3 thankies.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 13, 2009)

Taking for Kelsey :3 .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 13, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> L set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking this


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking TTGL avatar.

A friend of mine took care of repping you for me   .


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Peak (Dec 14, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



Taking Mio.


----------



## Alice (Dec 14, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Sima (Dec 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



I'll take this~


----------



## valerian (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



I'll take King Kittan.

Edit: need to spread first.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



wanting dis :3

/24hourcockblock


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;





Hestia said:


> Taking for Kelsey :3 .



Thank you Hestia pek 

Can I have the stock please M?


----------



## Pixie (Dec 14, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~



Raiden said:


> A friend of mine took care of repping you for me   .



oh fu- 

<33333333333333


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2009)

I shall embrace my feminine side.. Taking~ 



Edit: I can't rep you atm. ..Please give me some time.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thank you Hestia pek
> 
> Can I have the stock please M?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2009)

Kufufuf, love it thank youu <3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> ^  **



**


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi said:


>



Taking first 2.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 14, 2009)

any hitman reborn stuff?:roka.


----------



## Muse (Dec 14, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  

rep if taking :3


----------



## pfft (Dec 14, 2009)

is this scarlett johannson <--- i mispelled her last name i think .


----------



## Muse (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I don't think that's her...I got it from deviantart :roka


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 14, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poliwrath


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



mines 


also, would anyone happen to have some kick ass soul eater shit laying around? Plz and thnx


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine :ho

so prettiez


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking :3



taking this.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there any One Piece avies or sets that nobody wans ?


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2009)

kukukkuku 

rep if taking, cred is appreciated :3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3





you make this thread good


----------



## Vix (Dec 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> kukukkuku
> 
> rep if taking, cred is appreciated :3




```

```



woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking :3


 
TAKING! <3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Sake (Dec 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> kukukkuku
> 
> rep if taking, cred is appreciated :3



Mine          <3


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



taking <33333


----------



## Pixie (Dec 15, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional <33


----------



## Sake (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional <33



Taking 2nd one for you-know-who~


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2009)

Kelsey trolled this thread.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2009)

Ho ho ho. Taking this.


----------



## Mish (Dec 15, 2009)

I know this is unlikely but does anyone have any Fire Emblem stuff?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 15, 2009)

Rep only. Credit is appreciated, but I know people don't do that anyway so whatever.

 -  - 

 -  -  

Poor renders, but desperate people always exist.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2009)

Ohh yeaahh  
(Need to spread) DONE


Sake said:


> Taking 2nd one for you-know-who~



Oh Tiff I love you 



Pepper said:


> Kelsey trolled this thread.



And Im bloody proud of it


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Taking the first one.


----------



## Anjo (Dec 15, 2009)

LOLI ARE BELONG TO ME.


Rep +


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 15, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> Poor renders, but desperate people always exist.



Taking these.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional <33



Taking this.



and this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

Why does AppleChan take so much stuff everyday when he/she hasn't changed his/her set in God knows how long?


----------



## Mαri (Dec 15, 2009)

Let's just take one or two guys..

Honestly...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

This is absolutely ridiculous. Especially when she (I'm assuming AppleChan is a girl) has never used any of the things she has taken.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Taking all of these and I wanna know what anime is that green head girl (first one) is from.



Miku Hatsune. Vocaloid.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not going to complain but seriously, just take one or two. three if you absolutely have to.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 15, 2009)

It's called common courtesy. Some people have it. Others don't.

Some get pissed when people don't use it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay okay calm down people. I'll talk to Apple chan.


----------



## Black (Dec 15, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 15, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Taking all of these and I wanna know what anime is that green head girl (first one) is from.



_All_ of them? 

I don't really think that's fair ( I make avys to try and give everyone something to have.. not for someone to take almost all of the ones I post ), but.. if you really want that many then I expect a rep for each one. :/


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixie said:


> _All_ of them?
> 
> I don't really think that's fair, but.. if you really want that many then *I expect a rep for each one*. :/



Good luck with that lol.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 15, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Good luck with that lol.



Believe me, I know I probably won't get them.


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone got any FF stuff?


----------



## Mish (Dec 15, 2009)

This is out of hand, just keep it to only being allowed to take 2 avatars minimum.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 15, 2009)

^ Agreed, that sounds the most reasonable.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 15, 2009)

Listen guys, if we all just take 2 avas this wouldn't be happening.

Be consistent, and be courteous.


----------



## Katz (Dec 15, 2009)

rep + cred.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2009)

Taking.  


...for Alex.  ...But if she doesn't want it, no problem.  I'll take it.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Mine :ho
> 
> so prettiez




I'm relinquishing this one if anyone still wants it. I like my current avatar and want to keep it for a few more weeks.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 15, 2009)

Katz said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> rep + cred.



Taking please.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 15, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking Yoko. Left a little surprise in your CP.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2009)

I want realistic avatars like the ones Pixie does(no asian though) I'm not racist or anything


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional <3



taking this, dizzy that is kitten.


----------



## Muse (Dec 15, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking x3


----------



## Muse (Dec 15, 2009)

moar avas

 *  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

reppp if taking


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2009)

Bwooh. 

I _have_ to take. D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> Rep only. Credit is appreciated, but I know people don't do that anyway so whatever.



This be mine.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 15, 2009)

Rep please, cred optional~


----------



## Cloud (Dec 15, 2009)

*Ike*

*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



Dibs on the this one <3


----------



## Cloud (Dec 15, 2009)

*CRED + REP :]*


----------



## Black (Dec 15, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Yush (Dec 15, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Rep please, cred optional~



_This set. Nyo~ron._


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

AppleChan, are you doing this on purpose?


----------



## pfft (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck her/him/it.. all you have to do is wear it and rep them. if they dont use it in a few days its yours to take.. or just take it now


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

There is no rule about wearing it before 48 hours are over anymore, so don't give me that. And even if it was just made now, it won't make me give up the ones I took since that rule wasn't there earlier. I'm saving it for when I become a senior.

And I said I would take less, so stop complaining, shut up, and stop being so god damn rude. This is why I have no sympathy for some NFers.

I even gave up one from one post, and 3 from another, and said I will take less so leave me alone.


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea, I'll just take the ones you don't use...


----------



## pfft (Dec 16, 2009)

i would take one of your avatars you claimed right now and wear it if i wanted one of them.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

EDIT: spam


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

okay fuck it, Aphrodite can come back now.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

So? I'll still wear that same one when I become a senior, since I claimed it already and there is no 48 hour rule anymore. I said Sorry, gave up a few, and said I would take less now. So stop being a bitch. And some of the ones I took, were from like 20 pages back and even more sometimes, so obviously no body wanted it.

*Gecka: I'm not even going to deal with you whiny pathetic children anymore. There are no rules. Actually I gave up 4, said Sorry, and said I would take less. And I don't care about popularity, so I don't know why you even say that.*


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> So? I'll still wear that same one when I become a senior, since I claimed it already and there is no 48 hour rule anymore. I said Sorry, gave up a few, and said I would take less now. So stop being a bitch. And some of the ones I took, were from like 20 pages back and even more sometimes, so obviously no body wanted it.
> 
> *Gecka: I'm not even going to deal with you whiny pathetic children anymore. There are no rules. Actually I gave up 4, said Sorry, and said I would take less. And I don't care about popularity, so I don't know why you even say that.*



sorry, unpopular was the wrong word.

it'll make you a troll is more accurate.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

^
^ That post wasn't for you Kyochi....

Then let me be a troll. I don't care what you call me. Troll, Bitch, Fuckface, greedy. That's what you think I am, and I'm not even going to try and change that. I don't think I'm any of them (sometimes a bit mean) and that's all I care about.


----------



## pfft (Dec 16, 2009)

who was the post for?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 16, 2009)

NF Drama Thread V2 :ho


----------



## Mozu (Dec 16, 2009)

Why don't you just _save them_ with the creator's name attached and then when can *actually use them*, contact the creator at that point in time to ask permission. Claiming them *now* is pointless. Please use some sense. Thank you.


----------



## pfft (Dec 16, 2009)

kyochi you started it you fucker. 

but you made a good point... despite your wanting to bow out now. pfft. PFFT! 

i think its useless claiming them now like the above poster said.


----------



## Muse (Dec 16, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 * 

Rep if taking~

And for the record, I do agree that the rules need to be reinstated in this thread


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Zach (Dec 16, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



Taking


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Why does AppleChan take so much stuff everyday when he/she hasn't changed his/her set in God knows how long?



Who cares? The rules are gone. Take them yourself if you don't see her using it. 
Apparently she's not gonna use them until she's senior member and you know what?
If you use them now, they'll be old and boring when her time comes. 

So do what you want. I negged her anyway, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Ina (Dec 16, 2009)

​


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 16, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking this one.. i didnt see anyone grab it and if someone did let me know and i will remove it. Also i just repped you so i cant rep again till i spread so i will get Michael Lucky to rep you for me.


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 16, 2009)

rep, credit whatever you want


----------



## Mai (Dec 16, 2009)

got any ace attorney stuff to give away?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 16, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep, credit whatever you want



this 

and this thread needs it's rules back


----------



## Plun (Dec 16, 2009)

Even though I'm not a senior, I still wear the avatars I claim. Besides, Apple, you have too much. When you become a senior member, are you going to keep changing your avatar?


----------



## Sake (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh wow you guys  You were complaining about the rules before, so Serenity/Aphrodite removed them. What's happening now isn't surprising; of course now that there are no rules people can take shitloads of stuff and go "Oh there are no rules now so I can do this". What's worse, is that you can't really complain about it because there really _are_ no rules in this thread. Sure, maybe you expected people to use their common sense and take a reasonable amount of stuff [like one or two], but unfortunately some NFers don't really care about leaving anything for others to take. No rules so basically anyone can take way too much stuff and get away with it.

Anyway, some avatars:




Rep and credit are a must :>


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 16, 2009)

Ina said:


> ​



Mine, will rep and credit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Grovyle and Salamance.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Rep if taking



These are not shinkenger


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 16, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> ...for Alex.  ...But if she doesn't want it, no problem.  I'll take it.



Thank you Kyo 

Repped you and Katz.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 16, 2009)

You're welcomed.  <333


----------



## Mish (Dec 16, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *CRED + REP :]*



Fire emblem radiant dawn 

Taking  thanks


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 16, 2009)

YEAH APPLECHAN F SAKE MAN!!!



woohooitsbrenda said:


> *  *
> 
> *  *
> 
> *



So yeah I'll be taking all of these.


.....



jkz


----------



## Pixie (Dec 16, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :33


----------



## Katz (Dec 16, 2009)

rep +cred <3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2009)

MINE !


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 16, 2009)

Katz said:


> rep +cred <3



Woopp, mine <3

(Got 24'd will give soon)


----------



## Skylit (Dec 16, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :33



 Taking.

stock?


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

Katz said:


>



Taking              .


----------



## Sake (Dec 16, 2009)

some hibari, rep& cred


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 16, 2009)

rep please, cred is optional.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2009)

This be minez. Gotta spreadz.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> some hibari, rep& cred



Gorgeous pek Taken <3 Need to wait till Blocks over D:


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :33



Dear God.

Mineeeee~ <3

Pixie, I shall rep you as soon as 24h is over. And I need to rep you again afterward for another avy.  

Will get around to it as quick as I can.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2009)

Any Wallace or Red?


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got any FF stuff?





Wait, has everyone brought back the rules now?


----------



## Sake (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wait, has everyone brought back the rules now?



There are still no rules except from "Don't take stuff that has already been taken", but you should still be considerate of other people and not take way too much stuff.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> Rep and credit are a must :>



I will take this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mαri (Dec 16, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Rep if taking~



Mine mine mine!


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Yeobo (Dec 16, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> rep please, cred is optional.



Taking, thanks~


----------



## Peak (Dec 16, 2009)

Taking this. Repped.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

Plun said:


> Even though I'm not a senior, I still wear the avatars I claim. Besides, Apple, you have too much. When you become a senior member, are you going to keep changing your avatar?



Please, stop talking about this. It's over, everyone just shut the fuck up about it. Simple as that. And don't talk about Common courtesy. Half of you in here don't even deserve it, and you guys know who you are. I even gave away over 10 of them, and none of you took it. You guys just like causing shit.



Taking this one. Already repped.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a taker not a giver


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> Oh wow you guys  You were complaining about the rules before, so Serenity/Aphrodite removed them. What's happening now isn't surprising; of course now that there are no rules people can take shitloads of stuff and go "Oh there are no rules now so I can do this". What's worse, is that you can't really complain about it because there really _are_ no rules in this thread. Sure, maybe you expected people to use their common sense and take a reasonable amount of stuff [like one or two], but unfortunately some NFers don't really care about leaving anything for others to take. No rules so basically anyone can take way too much stuff and get away with it.



I just think it shouldn't be 2 extremes.

Aphrodite was hated on because she was too strict.

Here we are with people taking advantage of the rules hiatus.

So the moral of the story is to blame the mods for fucking everything up.


----------



## Mish (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone stfu and take/give Avys.

Stop bitching about everything.
Just use your common sence and take a reasonable amount.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Damaris (Dec 16, 2009)

Results of me messing around.
rep if taking <3


----------



## Crayons (Dec 16, 2009)

rep/credit not required but would be 
please do not take any of these avatars if you're not gonna use them within the next 14 days ~​


----------



## Plun (Dec 16, 2009)

Crayons said:


> ​



Hitagi~ Mine. :0


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 16, 2009)

Crayons said:


> [
> 
> 
> rep/credit not required but would be
> please do not take any of these avatars if you're not gonna use them within the next 14 days ~​



I'll take. 
+rep for you.[Just give me a second to spread..]


----------



## Leon (Dec 16, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> _Cred is optional but appreciated(theres a rep in it for you).
> Red is a must.
> 
> _



Taking Gaara


----------



## krome (Dec 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> some hibari, rep& cred



Taking.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 16, 2009)

Not liking the no rules.. rules will be coming back so stay tunned


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Not liking the no rules.. rules will be coming back so stay tunned



thank           god


----------



## KohZa (Dec 16, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Not liking the no rules.. rules will be coming back so stay tunned


yay .


----------



## Sen (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay Steph 

Hopefully people will actually be appreciative this time 



woohooitsbrenda said:


> reppp if taking





Kyochi said:


> Bwooh.
> 
> I _have_ to take. D:



Since Kyochi isn't using this anymore, do either of you mind if I take it?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you very much, Steph~ <3 If people end up complaining about the rules _again_ though...


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2009)

if people end up complaining again about the rules, too bad
get the fuck out, damn ungrateful


----------



## Alice (Dec 17, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2009)

Minez plz.


----------



## Vix (Dec 17, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional :3


  wonderwoman, taking!


----------



## Sake (Dec 17, 2009)

Taking :> Might need to spread though~


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 17, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Plun (Dec 17, 2009)

Rules are coming back? Thank God.


Me taking. Will rep after spreading.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Sake (Dec 17, 2009)

random stuff, rep and credit are a must :]​


----------



## Pixie (Dec 17, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :]


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Muse (Dec 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> Since Kyochi isn't using this anymore, do either of you mind if I take it?




I don't mind


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2009)

*EDIT: I Changed my Mind on the Ava. Someone else may take it if they want. I repped Sake and Kyochi anyway*.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2009)

It's awesome that nobody has noticed this.

MINE

(reserving)


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 17, 2009)

@Kyo: Iunno if I'll use it  If I don't use it, someone else just take it. Will rep you guys anyway <3

Will have to rep you tomorrow Kyo.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Krix (Dec 17, 2009)

December said:


>



mine 
will use latterrr though; but imma rep nao


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

Dont spam the thread. If your not giving something or taking something then you shouldnt be posting here. Want to chat then go to your profiles or fc's or what have you and chat there thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 17, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :]



Taking second one.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

Rules have been reposted.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 17, 2009)

*
REP AND CRED :]*


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 17, 2009)

me steal this shit <3


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

just messing around again 
so much fun to make, but so hard to make good ones


----------



## Katz (Dec 18, 2009)

rep + cred <3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 18, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 18, 2009)

*rep/credit*


----------



## Katz (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



taking. <3
gotta spread first.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Mine            .


----------



## Mikura (Dec 18, 2009)

Rep+: yes
Credit: no


----------



## Pixie (Dec 18, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 18, 2009)

Mikura said:


> Rep+: yes
> Credit: no



Please don't give away sets/sigs/avys I made without permission first


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2009)

Taking these two~


----------



## Anjo (Dec 18, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *
> REP AND CRED :]*



Gladly   <333  


Hey Cloudy


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 18, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *
> REP AND CRED :]*



Can I take this pretty avy please? pek


----------



## Sunako (Dec 18, 2009)

mine <333 24h .


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> █
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I'll take this one.


----------



## Sima (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking this<3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 18, 2009)

Just rep.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine.


Do you have the stock for this?


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Just rep.



Taking Bulbasaur.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 18, 2009)

b taking dis <3


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 18, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Just rep.



Taking Kabutops.


----------



## krome (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking these. :33


----------



## Plun (Dec 18, 2009)

okita said:


> Taking these. :33



Didn't Katz take it already?


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Just rep.



Moltres, Aero and Articuno(post above).


----------



## krome (Dec 18, 2009)

@ Plun -  I'll just be taking Lelouch, then.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 18, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Can I take this pretty avy please? pek



Yes You may. :]

It's from Umineko no naku koro ni if you were wondering.


----------



## Sine (Dec 18, 2009)

il take this


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 18, 2009)

Why has the 48 hr rule been reintroduced 


These mudbastards are my weakness. Taking


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Sima (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll take this<3


----------



## Cloud (Dec 18, 2009)

*CREDIT AND REP :]*


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 18, 2009)

*Just rep.*


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 18, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Mine


----------



## Muse (Dec 18, 2009)

Disko said:


> *Just rep.*



 i'll take this thanks<3


----------



## Muse (Dec 18, 2009)

ava dump tiem~

 *  *  

 *  *  

 *  *  

rep if taking x3


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Taking the ava on the bottom right.


----------



## Muse (Dec 18, 2009)

Part two~

 *  * 

 *   * 

 *  * 

rep :3


----------



## Mihael (Dec 18, 2009)

Disko said:


> *Just rep.*



Taking Shanks.


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2009)

​


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

^

Remove the ones with the nipples before you get banned


----------



## Mαri (Dec 18, 2009)

^Might wanna censor that last batch  .



Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking Haruhi!


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 19, 2009)

Moar Pokémon.


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Moar Pokémon.



I'll take Typhlosion.

Edit: Need to spread.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *  *
> 
> *  *
> 
> ...


Taking this, already repped!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Moar Pok?mon.



I'll take houndoom.


----------



## SP (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Stealing Gastly. <3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh god.. I can't stop do these. D:<


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Moar Pok?mon.



I'mma take Glaceon.


----------



## sworder (Dec 19, 2009)

taking, on 24hr now but will rep when i can


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 19, 2009)

rep dont cred


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 19, 2009)

rep dont cred


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 19, 2009)

Mιch said:


> rep dont cred



Mine       :3


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 19, 2009)

Taking Risa :3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 19, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Miyuki said:


> Mine.



Remember to rep~ :3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 19, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Oh god.. I can't stop do these. D:<



omg! Taking Corsola and Dewgong from the previous batch.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Part two~
> 
> 
> 
> rep :3



I always love your stuff


----------



## Pixie (Dec 19, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## kyochi (Dec 19, 2009)

So many Pokemon avyz. 



Taking these two.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Oh god.. I can't stop do these. D:<



Taking Moltres and Rai.

Maxed out for the day.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2009)

Mιch said:


> rep dont cred



do want


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



That is sooo mine


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 19, 2009)

What.. What? Something different than Pokémon..? This is... Something.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2009)

i taek this two <3


taking first set; srry for taking much
no one else is


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Moar Pok?mon.





Ho-Oh, Alakazam and Scizor are mine


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 19, 2009)

*Just rep*


----------



## Nami (Dec 19, 2009)

Taking             .


----------



## Yomi (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww taking this one <3


----------



## Mish (Dec 19, 2009)

Mιch said:


> rep dont cred



Taking     .


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2009)

Came across a cute fanart and made it transparent:


No need to cred nor rep.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 19, 2009)

^ TAKING THAT.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 19, 2009)

Disko said:


> *Just rep.*



Taking Crocodile.


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> What.. What? Something different than Pokémon..? This is... Something.



I'll take this. :]



Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



and this please..


----------



## Peak (Dec 19, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 20, 2009)

*Just Rep*


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2009)

this plz


----------



## Sake (Dec 20, 2009)

rep and credit :>​


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 20, 2009)

Mιch said:


> rep dont cred



Taking <3333


----------



## Alice (Dec 20, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take Kakashi, and Itachi. :33


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking this one! +rep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izumi (Dec 20, 2009)

Sake said:


> rep and credit :>​



Me taking. It's cute. :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 20, 2009)

rep please. :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for double post. 


Taking this :3
there should be more lovely complex :x


----------



## Sake (Dec 20, 2009)

pikamadness :B






rep and cred :>​


----------



## Pixie (Dec 20, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking Tobi. :33


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3





December said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> rep please. :3



Taking Hatsune christmas tree avy and the Chu sig.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Waaa Miieenn <333


----------



## Vix (Dec 20, 2009)

December said:


> rep please. :3


taking /repped.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 20, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3





Velvet said:


> *rep/credit*



Taking. <3 **


----------



## Sake (Dec 20, 2009)

The avatar you took was already taken Aira~


----------



## Mαri (Dec 20, 2009)

^ I told her she could use it  .


----------



## Mαri (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking last one  .~ Repping.

EDIT:will rep after cock block.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 20, 2009)

2 more


----------



## Pepper (Dec 20, 2009)

December said:


> rep please. :3


this this this


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 20, 2009)

Mines :33333


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 20, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Takin'.


----------



## Muse (Dec 20, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking x3


----------



## Mαri (Dec 20, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *
> 
> rep if taking x3



 Haruhi!

Taking this too >.<~


----------



## Sima (Dec 20, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



I'll take these<3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 20, 2009)

Yotsubaaaa..!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 20, 2009)

I need some anime christimas related avys


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Emigan (Dec 20, 2009)

Takingg 
Will Rep


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 20, 2009)

some shitty hetalia sets 
rep if taking ; credit optional


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pixie (Dec 20, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 20, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Mine, thanks <333


----------



## Sunako (Dec 20, 2009)

rep please :3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

For the season:



*Rep and cred* if taking


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Any YuGiOh Stuff, males please? .


----------



## Plun (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> some shitty hetalia sets
> rep if taking ; credit optional



I'll be using this


----------



## Peak (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking this, will rep when 24 hour is done.


----------



## Billie (Dec 20, 2009)

*Icon searches User.* i hope you like it.




​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

This is mine.

I finally got something first.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 20, 2009)

*CRED AND REP :]*


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 21, 2009)

Disko said:


> *Just rep*



Taking


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

Could I please crop the dotted border out of this? If I can, reserving.


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 21, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> 2 more




taking


----------



## kyochi (Dec 21, 2009)

Please tell me I can take stuff already.. Because I want this.


----------



## Anjo (Dec 21, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3


 Creding the Anemone ava  <333


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Dec 21, 2009)

rep if taking
cred is optional ~~


----------



## Sunako (Dec 21, 2009)

YES PLZ.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _set_ 










rep plz, cred is optional.


----------



## SP (Dec 21, 2009)

Taking this~ I feel like a pervert.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Dec 21, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Yuki one. Will rep twice and credit.
Stock, if possible?


----------



## Ito (Dec 21, 2009)

Let's get some Gin Ichimaru avatars.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 21, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *Icon searches User.* i hope you like it.
> 
> ​




this one

this one


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 21, 2009)

Taking


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2009)

random...





rep plz, cred isn't necessary.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 21, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2009)

Starr said:


> random...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking simon .


----------



## yukito (Dec 21, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Woah, kinda really want it. <33 *reps*


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



I'll take this.

argh... I'll rep you in a bit.. sorry


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a note, I will be deleting some of the posts with avatars that I have took, or sigs, so those will still be up for grab, so please don't come to me, saying I've taken something that you made and haven't repped you. Check first please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2009)

^I thought azn was taking sasuke?


----------



## yukito (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll take Starr's (<33) SasuNaru if you really want Sasuke, Apple. 
I totally missed that one the first time I checked the page. TAT How?!!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 21, 2009)

Omg, I'm sorry. I didn't notice.  Well since you really wanted it, and took it first, it's yours.

thought i do like that sasuke avatar



Crossikka said:


>



I'll take the Sasuke in this one. Second one


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 22, 2009)

rep is optional, credit is a must.


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> rep is optional, credit is a must.


Taking this one!


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2009)

No one piece?


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No one piece?






*Spoiler*: _sigi_ 








*
&*​


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 22, 2009)

rep dont cred


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> [​




Taking


----------



## Golbez (Dec 22, 2009)

Crossikka said:


>



Taking Cloyster.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Pad Frank (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucrecia said:


> Taking



Aww bye sebihime-sama


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> rep is optional, credit is a must.





Mιch said:


> rep dont cred



both are gorgeous. taking


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucrecia said:


> Taking



Am takin left one if you don't use in 24hrs :3


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Littner SIGI_ 










​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

YuGiOh Male Stuff?


----------



## Muse (Dec 22, 2009)

*  *  

 *  * 

rep if taking~


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 22, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> rep is optional, credit is a must.



Taking this.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



Sasuke and Mio plz 

alright, last thing for today :3


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking, sankyuu.~


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

sweets said:


> Sasuke and Mio plz
> 
> alright, last thing for today :3



this is not mio, this is Yomi Isayama of  Ga-rei Zero


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2009)

Ohhhh looks alot like Mio ~
I still want it


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking this too. >.>'


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

rep or credit . :]​


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *  *
> 
> *  *
> 
> rep if taking~



Taking the last one.


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



I'll this avy and sig, will rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 22, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit . :]​



Taking this one, Crayons.


----------



## Sima (Dec 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking this<3


----------



## Sake (Dec 22, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking
> cred is optional ~~



Taking this one :>


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 22, 2009)

rep is optional, credit is a must.


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 22, 2009)

colours said:


> rep if taking



I would like these. Thank you so much.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 22, 2009)

colours said:


> rep if taking



taking these two before anyone else does.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Sunako (Dec 23, 2009)

mine plz <3


----------



## Plun (Dec 23, 2009)

Crayons said:


> ​



Taking!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking 3rd one.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking Gold.


----------



## Muse (Dec 23, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking


----------



## Ito (Dec 23, 2009)

Taking Fisher.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

Never mind that avatar I took in the post above woohooitsbrenda.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine!  


..damn it, I need it re-sized.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Rep and cred. No nulls.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep and cred. No nulls.



I'll take this one, will rep, cred when use.


----------



## Superior (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm Taking this.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2009)

*Scarlett Johansson*

_

_

_

_

credit&rep<3


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

Superior said:


> I'm Taking this.



That's taken already by azn.


----------



## Muse (Dec 23, 2009)

Ava dump pt. I

 *  * 


 *   * 


 *  * 

rep if taking thnks


----------



## pfft (Dec 23, 2009)

i want it.. i will wear it.


----------



## Muse (Dec 23, 2009)

Ava dump pt. II

 *  * 


 *  * 


 *  * 

rep if taking :3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>


taking this! ;3






credit&rep<3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 24, 2009)

Taking Hancock


----------



## Izumi (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all~


----------



## Izumi (Dec 24, 2009)

Nah I think I'll stick to that. It's my style of work so if anyone doesn't like it, it's alright.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFF


----------



## valerian (Dec 24, 2009)

PlayStation said:


> FFFFFFFFFF



Taking both of these.

Edit: Need to spread.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 24, 2009)

​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Merry Christmas to all~




Taking these.

Edit: I gave up the second image Izumi made, and took a Snow Princess one.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 24, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Sima (Dec 24, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this for sure<3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



Taking this one. :3


----------



## Sine (Dec 24, 2009)

ill have this kate


----------



## Mish (Dec 24, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking these twi, will rep and cred.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep if taking thnks





 Really love your stuff. I sometimes use them as Display picture on msn


----------



## kyochi (Dec 24, 2009)

Ohh, I hope I can take stuff already. :33 ..Because I want this.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine. I'm gonna change it a little but I still repped you.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2009)

mine that makes 3 in one day!

i'll have to spread rep and get back to you though~


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2009)

credit&rep<3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2009)

Any Len Stuff?


----------



## Pixie (Dec 24, 2009)

Rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Sake (Dec 24, 2009)

Taking Meiko <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Muse (Dec 24, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional :3




I'll take this thanks x3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

This is mine <3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 25, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2009)

Taking Red. :33


----------



## Fay (Dec 25, 2009)

Taking this one!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind, Jotaru already got it. ;~; Still repped though, so who cares.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3


taking~ but i'll have to spread to rep you again :/


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2009)

Taking, will rep.


----------



## Sake (Dec 26, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Sima (Dec 26, 2009)

Sake said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking for later use<3


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 26, 2009)

Sake said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking this. :3 Edit// Need spread.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 26, 2009)

Only rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Taking this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 26, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Taking :33


----------



## Yumi (Dec 26, 2009)

*
Taking.*


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 26, 2009)

Sake said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking~ (I have to wait 24 hrs to rep you though)


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2009)

taking~~~
will rep.


----------



## Muse (Dec 26, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking :3


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2009)

​


----------



## valerian (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Taking Ghastly and Sceptile.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 27, 2009)

Only rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2009)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3


i'll take these, one for avy and the other one for my profile pic :]


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Taking Magnawhatever his name is. 

Will get someone to rep you.


----------



## yukito (Dec 27, 2009)

this plz**


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 27, 2009)

Luxray & Len Are Mine <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Hello Blaziken.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



taking pikachu


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 27, 2009)

Any General Yaoi Avas?


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 27, 2009)

Only rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Emigan (Dec 27, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any General Yaoi Avas?



Seconding this 
'specially some Yu-Gi-Oh ones


----------



## KohZa (Dec 27, 2009)

taking this for the lulz .


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Taking :33


----------



## colours (Dec 27, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## Kairi (Dec 27, 2009)

YOINK


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 27, 2009)

dis rrly b mines pek


----------



## krome (Dec 27, 2009)

Muse said:


> *
> 
> rep if taking



Taking. :3


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 27, 2009)

colours said:


> rep if taking



This two please.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine~


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Mai (Dec 28, 2009)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Only rep. Credit is optional.



Hello Flgyon and Lucario


----------



## Billie (Dec 28, 2009)

What is this ?

​


----------



## Mai (Dec 28, 2009)

Some Vocaloid stuff 




rep if using :3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2009)

YOINK pek


----------



## Migooki (Dec 28, 2009)

Mineeeeee.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 28, 2009)

Sake said:


>



Taking this. I have permission from Sima to use it, it's been two days and she said she'd use it later.


----------



## Mai (Dec 28, 2009)

last batch for today. rep if taking :3


----------



## Mish (Dec 28, 2009)

Mai said:


> last batch for today. rep if taking :3



FFFF mine.


----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2009)

Mai said:


> last batch for today. rep if taking :3



Taking  <3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 28, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



All mine. :3

Must spread though. Haven't repped anyone since the last time I repped you, so... ;<


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

Pixie said:


> ]
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Mine.


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

Mai said:


> last batch for today. rep if taking :3



Mine.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 28, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this. \o/ Edit// Need spread.


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 28, 2009)

Pixie said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



I have to take this. 
Thanks.
EDIT; I'll rep you in 24 hrs.


----------



## Mihael (Dec 28, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking Link.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 28, 2009)

Mai said:


> last batch for today. rep if taking :3



Taking 1st one. Link.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh God. Reserved.


----------



## Crossikka (Dec 28, 2009)

Rep only. Credit is optional.


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2009)

*rep if taking*
credit isn't needed


----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine. 


I'll rep when I can. :\ ...damn the 24 hour limit.


----------



## Mai (Dec 28, 2009)

Taking Rin


----------



## ROJHiZZER (Dec 28, 2009)

sowwwy. someone can delete this post. XD


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2009)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only. Credit is optional.



Taking, repping.


----------



## Krix (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooo cute! Mine!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2009)

Taking                             .


----------



## Izumi (Dec 29, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



taking this. :3



Hustler said:


> Taking                             .



this is taken already. not by me though. by Miyuki.


----------



## Sake (Dec 29, 2009)

colours said:


> *rep if taking*
> credit isn't needed



Mineeeeee <3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Superior (Dec 29, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>


 
Taking these.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 29, 2009)

rep or credit  :>​


----------



## Pixie (Dec 29, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit  :>​



taking~


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 29, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit  :>​



The 8th avatar. Is it tenten?


----------



## Crayons (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, that's not Tenten. I don't know who she is, I randomly stumbled upon the stock.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 29, 2009)

Takin this~


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _harry in love_ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2009)

*  * 

 *  * 

 *  * 

rep if taking x3


----------



## Mihael (Dec 29, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit  :>



Taking these 2


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 29, 2009)

what the hell  i wanted it first


----------



## Sunako (Dec 29, 2009)

Rep please.


----------



## Sake (Dec 29, 2009)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit  :>​



taking      ~


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking the first one with the Jigglypuff  but will have to rep tomorrow. I have repped too much today


----------



## yukito (Dec 29, 2009)

Pretty~ dunno what it's from, but I'll take it. 
edit: I'll need to spread so I'll probably get the rep to you tomorrow.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 29, 2009)

December said:


> Rep please.



takingzzzzzzzz


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2009)

Muse said:


> rep if taking x3



Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 29, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Sima (Dec 29, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this<3


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2009)

*  *  

 *  * 

 *  * 

just rep~


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this  but will have to rep tomorrow. I've repped too much today


----------



## Crayons (Dec 29, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this. I'll rep you as soon as I can ~


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2009)

I can resist no longer...I must take this<3 :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 29, 2009)

Taking this. 


I'm embarrassed to say that I haven't been keeping track of all I've taken..  So if I've taken too many, delete my post and someone else can have this. 


lol, thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 29, 2009)

any kimi ni todoke avas?


----------



## Sunako (Dec 30, 2009)

^ I APPROVE !

Taking this :3


----------



## Izumi (Dec 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> just rep~



Taking these 2.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2009)

Taken pek


----------



## Rampage (Dec 30, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking Itachi 
I need to spread, will rep you tomorro


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> just rep~



this is just great


----------



## Alice (Dec 30, 2009)

rep if taking, cred is optional but verrrrryyyy appreciated :33


----------



## Pixie (Dec 30, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional but verrrrryyyy appreciated :33



taking pek


----------



## Muse (Dec 30, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional but verrrrryyyy appreciated :33



Taking <3 

I'll rep asap, sorry 24hrs


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Rosie (Dec 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> rep if taking x3



Taking


----------



## Hikui (Dec 30, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking Taiga. 
Love+Rep+Credit


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking second one.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 30, 2009)

Taking *rep*


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 30, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional but verrrrryyyy appreciated :33



 I'll take these.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2009)

PlayStation said:


>



Taking Green and Blue! Rep coming your way.


----------



## Muse (Dec 30, 2009)

just rep x3


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Taking second one!


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> just rep x3



Taking the guitar.


----------



## pfft (Dec 30, 2009)

cant you people quote and specify which one you take instead of just saying...


----------



## kyochi (Dec 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> just rep x3



Mine.  


I can't rep you atm, please give me some time.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 30, 2009)

taking this.will rep when 24 hours is up.


----------



## Muse (Dec 31, 2009)

rep~


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2009)

Taking Entei I guess.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 




*Spoiler*: _1_ 









*Spoiler*: _2_ 









*Spoiler*: _3_ 









*Spoiler*: _4_ 








Rep + cred


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2009)

rep plz.




Brian said:


> Reps if taking, credit is optional


oh and taking, thanks~~


----------



## Mai (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Pixie (Dec 31, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking first one. SasuKarin. pek


----------



## Rampage (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking Naruto 
I need to spread first


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3


Hello Naruto       .


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this one. Repped already and when cred when i use it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 31, 2009)

taking, repped. (also, you should make your own ava shop.)


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone got any Soul Eater or Persona 4 avatars?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Sima (Dec 31, 2009)

Any Sasuke, Karin, or SasuKarin avys?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 31, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz.


 

Taking these.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 3_ 











rep plz.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 31, 2009)

Any Hitman Reborn Avs/Sets?


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 31, 2009)

No Alex, fuck off


----------



## Mish (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




taking the first one


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> No Alex, fuck off



Pfff, it was a question directed at anyone Cait.


----------



## yukito (Dec 31, 2009)

Sasuke, please and thanks. <33
Love your stuff Starr.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> rep plz.


 Taking House and Wilson. Will rep when the "wait 24 hours" pop-up goes away


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 31, 2009)

Sima said:


> Any Sasuke, Karin, or SasuKarin avys?



I second this


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 31, 2009)

Muse said:


> rep~



I'll be taking this, grazie~<3


----------



## Pixie (Dec 31, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 31, 2009)

taek this i shall

must spread rep, must wait


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2009)

Taking the Kakashi and Tobi avatar.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody have any House avies that would be willing to resize them to junior?


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 31, 2009)

^ I'm sure I could


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> ^ I'm sure I could



 Do you have some?


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 31, 2009)

I haveeeeee dis. I'd make some but its 2AM and im shattered


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> I haveeeeee dis. I'd make some but its 2AM and im shattered



 Thanks Can you resize it for me sometime?


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 31, 2009)

^


----------



## Kiba (Dec 31, 2009)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3




Taking this one.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> ^



 Thank you! Like I said before, I will rep you when it allows me


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2010)

rep plz, cred is nice, but totally optional.


----------



## Sima (Jan 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is nice, but totally optional.





Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking these, thanks<3


----------



## Sima (Jan 1, 2010)

Applechan already took that December.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is nice, but totally optional.



Taking, and Zwinks, I took that one already. Hands off.


----------



## Mish (Jan 1, 2010)

any fire emblem?


----------



## Anarch (Jan 1, 2010)

Any more House sets ?


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 1, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking Kakashi      .


----------



## Emigan (Jan 1, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this thanks


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



Taking 6th one, Ciel and Sebastian since I waited 2 days to see if anyone wanted it, and it's mine now.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 1, 2010)

Any Gossip Girl?


----------



## pfft (Jan 1, 2010)

^ a few hundred posts back you will see some gossip girl avatars. mainly ones of chuck as far as i can remember.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 1, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Raiden said:


> Kingdom Hearts.



remember to rep~ :3


----------



## Damaris (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2010)

Any APH stuff preferably UKUS or anything like that going?


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 1, 2010)

^ I second that.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3
> 
> 
> remember to rep~ :3



Reserving the SasuKarin one for Sima.  She wanted the other one, and I took it first so this is my way for saying sorry.


----------



## Mαri (Jan 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



I told myself I wouldn't take anymore avas, but this one is so  .

Taking~


----------



## yukito (Jan 1, 2010)

Taking.

I'll stay away for a bit after this, lol. I feel greedy.


----------



## Sima (Jan 1, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Reserving the SasuKarin one for Sima.  She wanted the other one, and I took it first so this is my way for saying sorry.



Thanks love!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 1, 2010)

pfft said:


> ^ a few hundred posts back you will see some gossip girl avatars. mainly ones of chuck as far as i can remember.



Ok , thx. 

EDIT: If anyone still has some Gossip Girl , can you post them again? I can't seem to find anything. Thanks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

I need non-anime avatars


----------



## kyochi (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think anyone has taken this one..? 


Ok, mine.


----------



## Muse (Jan 1, 2010)

rep if taking :3​


----------



## Pixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3



So cute, taking~ pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> ​



Imma be brave and just take this one <: <3


----------



## Krix (Jan 1, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3
> 
> 
> 
> remember to rep~ :3



SaiSaku one = mine    .


----------



## Muse (Jan 1, 2010)

rep if taking~


----------



## Migooki (Jan 1, 2010)

People.. remember when pfft said she'd love it if you quoted with the exact avatar you want?

I support that. It would make things so much easier. Not everyone knows where all characters are from and they wouldn't know what you were talking about. We've been good at it before - I don't see how it would be a problem to continue.


----------



## pfft (Jan 1, 2010)

lol it must be a really complex and thought provoking hardship to specify which avatar you are taking.


----------



## SP (Jan 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking~



Taking this. :3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Sima said:


> Thanks love!



No problem!  

And yeah, I'll try to be more specific, or just quote that certain one from now on.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 1, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Seras Victoria (Jan 1, 2010)

*this is my first time post here.*



rep if taking~


----------



## Seras Victoria (Jan 1, 2010)

*2md batch*



Rep if taken please ;3

thats all, thankz


----------



## Muse (Jan 1, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



taking         <3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Seras Victoria said:


> Rep if taken please ;3
> 
> thats all, thankz



Mine.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 1, 2010)

Reserved..


----------



## Plun (Jan 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> ​




Taking. Anyone know who she is?​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 2, 2010)

It's always girls, girls, girls with you guys.  ....or pokemon. 



Where all the cute/hot guy avatars at?


----------



## Crayons (Jan 2, 2010)

rep or credit  ~​


----------



## Sima (Jan 2, 2010)

Seras Victoria said:


> Rep if taken please ;3
> 
> thats all, thankz



Taking this<3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 2, 2010)

amg <3 taking.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 2, 2010)

Crayons said:


> rep or credit  ~​



Taking this. Thanks.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

Kyochi, if you don't mind can I have this one?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuck you Gecka.  I liked them all. 

But I'll only take this one: 


I'll credit murasex when I use. 


@ tsundere: I was actually gonna take that!  


...M'k. Not really. Enjoy~


----------



## Sake (Jan 2, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking these ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2010)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2010)

Some old stuff:









Let me know if you want avatars with them.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 2, 2010)

Plun said:


> Taking. Anyone know who she is?



It's the new Vocaloid, Miki.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 2, 2010)

taken! thanks :3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Taking Luffy.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional



Taking this.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 2, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
3rd = Mine. Rep+


Raiden said:


> Kingdom Hearts.


 DAMN YOUUUU.


Does any one have any Roxas, Namine, Riku, or Sora avas/sets they don't want?


----------



## On and On (Jan 2, 2010)

miiiiines. i don't think this was taken.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 2, 2010)

any vader sets?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking~



Taking princess and the frog


----------



## Reich (Jan 2, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Some old stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want avatars with them.


taken + rep

an ava with cheza would be nice ^__^


----------



## Emigan (Jan 2, 2010)

Amber said:


> 3rd = Mine. Rep+



Already took this a few pages back.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 2, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 2, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Mine :33           .


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 2, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



mineeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking Sora and R.



Amber said:


> DAMN YOU
> 
> Does any one have any Roxas, Namine, Riku, or Sora avas/sets they don't want?





You can have it if you like. Just be sure to rep original avy maker.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 2, 2010)

> Taking Sora and R.



Are you aware of the fact that not everyone knows who are Sora and R? Quoting avys you take is that hard?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

*For people who don't know. It's the two guys with the large keys*


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> Are you aware of the fact that not everyone knows who are Sora and R? Quoting avys you take is that hard?



Well, it didn't strike me that people would take avys of characters that they didn't know . I also have the avy up as we speak, so upon looking that post, it's pretty obvious which one I took. Only the avy is quoted now, don't bite me.

EDIT: Ah, didn't see before that some posters kindly requested that we only quote the avy that we want either. Just got on.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 2, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Well, it didn't strike me that people would take avys of characters that they didn't know . I also have the avy up immediately, so upon looking that post, it's pretty obvious which one I took. Only the avy is quoted now, don't bite me.



That actually happens often... 

Also I didn't mean to bite you or anything, it's just people tend to take avys and just say '5th one' and sometimes it's confusing, that's all. Besides, since I'm not the only one who mentioned that issue, there's certainly something wrong. >_>

EDIT/ Just read your edit. Yeah


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2010)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Sunako (Jan 2, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody else have any Kingdom Hearts/ House stuff?


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3



taking this :3


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking :3



oh, i would like this please <3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody have Sasori avatars?


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 2, 2010)

Rep only. Credit is optional.


----------



## Mαri (Jan 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~


Taking Grelllll :B
And this too.

If anybody took this ava (cause I can't remember who took what) please tell me


----------



## valerian (Jan 2, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 2, 2010)

The person that took this one isn't using it, so..mine.


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2010)

rep if taking :3​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn!  ...Mine. :x


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3​



I can't resist this.. Mine.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 3, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Some old stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want avatars with them.



 Taking! And yes, I would like an avatar with it


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2010)

No need to credit, but rep is needed~.


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to credit, but rep is needed~.



Taking this :3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 3, 2010)

do want <3


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad you like, Sake! :3









No need to credit, but rep is needed~.


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Glad you like, Sake! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always liked the stuff you give away, and this is too cute. I _have_ to take it.  Will rep again after I spread~

[I've probably taken too much stuff, so I'll keep away from the giveaways for a few days >___>]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3​



Taking!~ Can you resize this to junior for me whenever you aren't busy?


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2010)

Sake said:


> I've always liked the stuff you give away, and this is too cute. I _have_ to take it.  Will rep again after I spread~
> 
> [I've probably taken too much stuff, so I'll keep away from the giveaways for a few days >___>]



Awww, thanks! :3 I agree, it really is adorable.


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

^ You should post here more often :3






[will be continued in next post]


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

rep & cred~


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 3, 2010)

Kuuchuu Buranko, Must have :WOW


----------



## Mish (Jan 3, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Glad you like, Sake! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, taking this.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 3, 2010)

*Avatars*











*Signatures*





♥Rep if taking♥


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 3, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> *Avatars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking this set, even if I don't agree on the rivalry of Karin and Sakura, Karin looks so sexy here. 

Not taking but can anyone tell me what anime is this? Or manga?


----------



## Nami (Jan 3, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Totally mine. I'll definitely use them and rep you twice asap.


----------



## Dalis (Jan 3, 2010)

some avys i don't use 



rep only please


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2010)

Any Bleach avys/sets?


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to credit, but rep is needed~.



takeing will rep when allows


----------



## Plun (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> ​



Taking. Will rep after spreading.


----------



## krome (Jan 3, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2010)

Reserving these two for the 48H rule.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 3, 2010)

Added a new rule.. rule number 5.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> rep.




no one took this? MINE


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Reserved


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3​



I'm taking this. +reps


----------



## Kiki (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone have Sasuke or Sakura 150 x 200 avatars? 

And I love the House in this thread!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2010)

Avatar dump part 1.



​
Rep if taking, cred if you feel like it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2010)

Avatar dump part 2

​
Again rep if taking, cred if you want.



> Anyone have Sasuke or Sakura 150 x 200 avatars?


Only got one.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Avatar dump part 2
> 
> 
> 
> Again rep if taking, cred if you want.



takingggggggg


----------



## Pixie (Jan 3, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Anyone have Sasuke or Sakura 150 x 200 avatars?



yep, I have a couple;



rep if taking, cred is optional :3


----------



## Shizune (Jan 3, 2010)

Aight, two more sets.











Rep if taking. Obviously I'm a very bored person.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't like Sakura..  



BUT THIS AVATAR BE MINE.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 3, 2010)

Pixie said:


> yep, I have a couple;
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, cred is optional :3



Those are both beautiful!  I'll take both, if that's okay! +rep!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 3, 2010)

Rep if taking, no cred needed


----------



## Cjones (Jan 3, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Aight, two more sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 3, 2010)

A random Sasuke set I made.

Rep is optional, cred is a must.

(If you want the stock, VM me)


----------



## Sima (Jan 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> A random Sasuke set I made.
> 
> Rep is optional, cred is a must.
> 
> (If you want the stock, VM me)



Taking the sig<3 thanks.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Avatar dump part 1.
> 
> Rep if taking, cred if you feel like it.



Taking, plox


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 3, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking, no cred needed




Taking Blackbeard, thanks.


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Not taking but can anyone tell me what anime is this? Or manga?



It's both an anime, and a manga, . It's about a demon who eats mysteries, heh.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ico Set_ 








Rep + Cred.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Taking Blackbeard, thanks.



Uhm, just saying.. 

But there's a new rule added that you have to just quote the avatar you're taking, not all of them.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2010)

rep if taking :3​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> [
> 
> 
> rep if taking :3​



taking dis :3


----------



## Morphine (Jan 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3​



taking those two <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 4, 2010)

rep/cred/redundancy


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 4, 2010)

rep+cred


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 4, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 4, 2010)

Sake said:


> ​



Taking   <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2010)

Any Pokemon or Hitman Reborn Avas?


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2010)

Anymore Pokemon avys, and any Legend of Zelda avas?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



aklffsjklkfas taking


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Deidara is mine.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 4, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> rep/cred/redundancy



I'll take it. <3


----------



## Anjo (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



MINEEEEEE Rep+


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 4, 2010)

rep only


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 4, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2010)

Bulby Bubaa pek Taken <3


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll take Grovyle.


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 4, 2010)

Rep only.~


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 4, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.
> \



Mine!


----------



## Sima (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Taking Kyogre.


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Taking these.  Need to spread some more rep though.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2010)

rep~


----------



## krome (Jan 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



Mine.


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Taking Blackbeard, thanks.



Taking Zoro and Robin.


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking, no cred needed



Sorry double post.

Quoted wrong guy...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 4, 2010)

Taking Smoker.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 4, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Aw, I'll take this.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2010)

*Delicious Avatars*



*♥ Rep if Taking ♥​*


----------



## Mihael (Jan 4, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone has some Yaoi avys? Or some Neji, Sasuke, Kiba avys?


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2010)

*Just rep~*


----------



## Rampage (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Taking Charizard


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.~





Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Seadra and the Ground no2.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Reps must
Cred appreciated


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



Reserving. Brenda is just too good.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 5, 2010)

rep at the very least


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Dragonair is mine, will rep when I can.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 5, 2010)

This please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Epic/Hot Sasuke Ava's Anyone? :33


----------



## Yoona (Jan 5, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



Taking this one ^ <3


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 5, 2010)

2 more one piece ava's I forgot to post  rep+cred if anyone takes


----------



## Pixie (Jan 5, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

Can I have the stock for that pika?


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Sankyuuuuu <3

just need to sppread, sorry ><


----------



## Sine (Jan 5, 2010)

ill take him


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 5, 2010)

Rep if takin no cred needed


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this one.


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 5, 2010)

Hitman Reborn av's anyone?


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



I'll take this, and I will rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Rampage (Jan 5, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Amber said:


> MINEEEEEE Rep+



You have to go and take every Kingdom Hearts ones dontcha.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 5, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional



Tengoku said:


> Can I have the stock for that pika?



yep, here you go;


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Durrhurr, and Im done for 24 hours <3


----------



## 666 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional
> 
> 
> 
> yep, here you go;



where do you always find the pictures can to me someone say? please.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

Reserved. **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Kathutet (Jan 5, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


oh god reserved
wtf i need to spread?

HOLD ON DARTH


----------



## Emigan (Jan 5, 2010)

Any Soul Eater going spare?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

Can I have the stock for this too


----------



## kyochi (Jan 5, 2010)

Awww.. :33 <33 How could anyone not have grabbed this? Mine. 


I don't think anyone took this one. So mine too.


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



taking~ will rep.


----------



## Mish (Jan 5, 2010)

any zelda shit   ?


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2010)

avy dump


rep plz, cred is optional.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is optional.



Taking


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

Rep only.


----------



## Yomi (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll take this one xD


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



Taking!!!! but taking this one if it's NaruSasu and not SasuNaru. Is it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

My goodness, I got one, mine! :33


----------



## pfft (Jan 5, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if takin no cred needed


i think i want this one... even though i am not sure what its from.. 

someone recognize it?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

> [



<3333 plzzz


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



And i'll take this<3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Reserved that one already, Sima and I edited my post just now saying I want it.

Edit: Ok.


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, you hadn't posted yet when began to take it, but oh well, you got to it first xP

plus I was trying to decide between the one you took and the one I just took. They were both sexy


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Nah it's alright. pek They both were very sexy. 

Come on, no Yaoi avys?  This thread lacks it.


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Come on, no Yaoi avys?  This thread lacks it.



I can do only SuiSasuSui avys.


----------



## Crossikka (Jan 5, 2010)

Like always. Rep only.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

Nuuu!  NaruSas*UKE*, but any uke Sasuke pairing is fine by me.



MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 5, 2010)

Taking Scizor :ho

Reps will be given.


----------



## Muse (Jan 5, 2010)

rep if taking x3​


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine .


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking x3​



Mine <3 thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

dooo wanttttttt


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



repped            .


----------



## Kiki (Jan 5, 2010)

Some old crud. Rep only.



*Spoiler*: _SuiKa Set_


----------



## Kiki (Jan 5, 2010)

And I don't think anyone will want these, put I thought they were so cute!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Like always. Rep only.
> ]



Taking this one as well.



Ngure said:


> Some old crud. Rep! no cred needed
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SuiKa Set_



Reserving SuiKa set for December since I know she adores this pairing. I'll rep you too Ngure.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 5, 2010)

This was taken but the guy doesn't use it anymore. That means I'm free to grab it right?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

^ If he used it already, that means it's his though.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 5, 2010)

Well dunno if he used it, I got this pic from the first page of this thread, can't tell what he did way back then.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I wouldn't take it then. He obviously used it way back then, or someone else would have already taken it. Ask him first.


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> This was taken but the guy doesn't use it anymore. That means I'm free to grab it right?



PM or VM the person who took it and ask for permission. :3


----------



## Kiki (Jan 5, 2010)

Going through old folders! Last of them.
Rep only.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 5, 2010)

*rep or credit please*​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 5, 2010)

*rep or credit please*​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

Giving back this ava;

Consolation;
pek

Heeey; I'll rep after this huge cockblock :< srry again.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep or credit please*​



This. Thanks. 
EDIT;; I need to spread. Give me a second.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep or credit please*​



Taking.


----------



## Muse (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep or credit please*​



Taking thank you<3 :33

I'll rep asap


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep or credit please*​



reserving these :>


----------



## Rosie (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## kyochi (Jan 5, 2010)

MineMineMineMunchMine and I repped. C:


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Crossikka said:


> Rep only.



I'll take this xP


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

pfft said:


> i think i want this one... even though i am not sure what its from..
> 
> someone recognize it?



It's a random digital drawing from Deviantart.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 5, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Reserving SuiKa set for December since I know she adores this pairing. I'll rep you too Ngure.



Thankyou.


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll take this. pek
Will rep when I can. <3


----------



## Sine (Jan 6, 2010)

mine mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2010)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Muse (Jan 6, 2010)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



May I have the stock for this?


----------



## pfft (Jan 6, 2010)

^ is that megan fox?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2010)

Quite **


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

rep, credit is appreciated :]​


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep if taking :3



I'm drowning in the awesomeness. Taking.


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



taking right avy+sig.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep or credit please*​



I'll take this.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> rep, credit is appreciated :]​



Not taking this, but does anyone know who she is? I think she is pretty


----------



## stardust (Jan 6, 2010)

^ I think it's one of the Olsen twins. Ashley, perhaps?









No need to credit, but you must rep~.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

^ Hmmm, maybe. I think the lips are a lil big for the Olsen twins though  but I may be wrong


----------



## stardust (Jan 6, 2010)

^ They might have got their lips pumped up or something, you never know~.









No need to credit, but you must rep~.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Not taking this, but does anyone know who she is? I think she is pretty



Definetly one of the Olsen twins


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

I made a lot more, but I lost them so...

Reps only
Cred appreciated


----------



## Marmite. (Jan 6, 2010)

Taking.**


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Rep needed only  cred is up to you


----------



## Zach (Jan 6, 2010)

Taking these 2


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 6, 2010)

Aphrodite said:
			
		

> I dont care if you ask for certain avies but dont sit there every time you post saying do you have this and do you have that.



/first spam

For all the Sasuke avies, are there any Naruto ones SasuNaru is nice too


----------



## Red (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine.................


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 6, 2010)

rep whatever you want


----------



## Sima (Jan 6, 2010)

any sasuke, sasukarin, or sasunaru avys?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2010)

Totally taken <333


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Rep if taking, cred is up 2 u


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatars like the one I have please...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Go to a shop bate  and request


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine. :33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Go to a shop bate  and request



I do what I want when I want. I'm above the law I'm Steven Seagal but a attractive with a questionable vagina...


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

Brian said:


> Kimi Ni Todoke
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking, credit is optional


Mine.



Saving this for Sima sinced she asked for it. 



December said:


> Thankyou.



No problem.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I do what I want when I want. I'm above the law I'm Steven Seagal but a attractive with a questionable vagina...



The law will get you one of these days Mrs.Seagal  just wait


----------



## Pixie (Jan 6, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## Sima (Jan 6, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Saving this for Sima sinced she asked for it.



Thanks so much apple dear<3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll rep you when I have 50 posts


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

Random trash. Rep only.

 -  -  
 -  -  
 -


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional



taking this.


----------



## Superior (Jan 6, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep needed only  cred is up to you


 Taking This.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 6, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep needed only  cred is up to you




Taking


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2010)

Brian said:


> Kimi Ni Todoke
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking, credit is optional



Just wondering if I can have the stock image.


----------



## Muse (Jan 6, 2010)

just rep


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Random trash. Rep only.



will take this. plz.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Random trash. Rep only.



I'll take this one ~
Rep will be given as soon as I can rep agian.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2010)

Muse said:


> just rep



Taking. Must spread first. <33


----------



## Rosie (Jan 6, 2010)

Muse said:


> just rep



Taking :33


----------



## αce (Jan 6, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Avatar dump part 2
> 
> ​
> Again rep if taking, cred if you want.
> ...




Taking Luffy


----------



## Kiki (Jan 6, 2010)

Muse said:


> just rep



Mine <3 Thanksss


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm letting Fujioka have the Kimi ni todoke avy I took in the previous page.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 6, 2010)

Goodness, can I take stuff yet?! 


'Cause I want.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> rep whatever you want




So reserving. Repped.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 7, 2010)

rep, credit is optional but appreciated

for the hitler GIF avatar you must be a senior member in order for it to work. the third avatar also has a 150x200 version that you can get if you send me a PM.

you can ask for the stock if you want it.


----------



## Mai (Jan 7, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> rep, credit is optional but appreciated



I'm taking the hitler one  *repped*


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 7, 2010)

Taking 

I'll rep after spreading


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2010)

Pixie said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional



Mine , kthx. :3


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Got some more dragon ball ones

Reps please  cred is your choice but appreciated


----------



## Pixie (Jan 7, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Mish (Jan 7, 2010)

Fire emblem stuff anyone?


----------



## Z E R O (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you very wonderful Avaters


----------



## Z E R O (Jan 7, 2010)

​


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 7, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



this one <3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 7, 2010)

What does Takumi go by now?  


/Random question. Sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Playstation   .


----------



## Muse (Jan 7, 2010)

rep~


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> rep~



Well hello.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Rep is a must. No nulls.
Cred is greatly appreciated and you'll get a rep for it


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Some Bleach,random ava and another 2 dragon ball ones like the last page

Reps  cred is your choice


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 7, 2010)

Taking. :33
Will rep when i can <33


----------



## Sima (Jan 7, 2010)

Pixie said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this<3


----------



## yukito (Jan 7, 2010)

Mmm, Grimmjow pl0x. Will use within 48h~ :33


----------



## Yeobo (Jan 7, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> rep whatever you want


Taking, thanks~~~


----------

